# WoW-europe.de down



## Ferael (27. Februar 2008)

Morgen, nur mal ne Frage...kommt einer von euch auf Wow-europe.de?

Ich versuch schon seit geraumer zeit drauf zu kommen aber irgendwie wird das nix...bauen die vieleicht die Seite um?Kommt heute vieleicht der patch? Fragen über Fragen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Das heut Mittwoch ist ist mir bewußt aber warum deswegen glich die Seite down is wundert mich,war ja in letzter zeit kaum der Fall. 

Grüße

Fera


----------



## Shadowelve (27. Februar 2008)

Ja die Website ist down, ich komme auch nicht drauf. Schätze das steht in Verbindung mit dem Serverwartungsarbeiten.


----------



## SixtenF (27. Februar 2008)

ist schon seit ca.3Uhr verbuggt gewesen. hatte da versucht meinen screenshot für dei fotosafari einzuschicken. geht bei mir auch immer noch nicht


----------



## BM-Gahan (27. Februar 2008)

Die Seite ist jeden Mittwoch oder zumindest fast jeden Mittwoch down... und das man glaube es kaum, seit einiger zeit immer wieder ;P


----------



## b1ubb (27. Februar 2008)

oh mein gott 

du hast seit ein paar wochen wiedermal den bann gebrochen !!

wir haben einen mittwochsthread im "normalen" forum !
yes !!!!

btw.
WoW wird gerade neu gestaltet - wird wahrscheinlich etwas längern dauern und die seite auch
also ich schätz es dauert so ca 3 - 4 tage dann sollte alles wieder funktionieren !


----------



## Calathiel (27. Februar 2008)

yess b1ubb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 shcon was shcönes ne? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




apropos wieso die down is?

Weil alle die jetzt versuchen einzuloggen (HALLLOOOOOOOOO ES IST MITTWOCH MORGEN UM HALB 10), die plöde seite refresehen wie behindert... Das hält kein Webserver aus


----------



## Toyuki (27. Februar 2008)

omfg sowas nennt man stumpf wartungsarbeiten

(denken - informieren - posten)...


----------



## Grimdhoul (27. Februar 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> oh mein gott
> 
> du hast seit ein paar wochen wiedermal den bann gebrochen !!
> 
> ...


ganz wow ? und das ohne testrealm .. wow ... ich freu mich schon ..


----------



## b1ubb (27. Februar 2008)

Grimdhoul schrieb:


> ganz wow ? und das ohne testrealm .. wow ... ich freu mich schon ..



klar doch und heute kommen sogar noch die neuen rüstungsbelohnungen für die heroic marken !


----------



## Toyuki (27. Februar 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> klar doch und heute kommen sogar noch die neuen rüstungsbelohnungen für die heroic marken !



vergiss nicht die neuen t7-t9 inis


----------



## Menora (27. Februar 2008)

wow-europe is doch immer down wenn wartung is (wenn ich mich nicht irre)


----------



## Fint (27. Februar 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> klar doch und heute kommen sogar noch die neuen rüstungsbelohnungen für die heroic marken !



Was ich gern wüsste, was macht Blizz eigentlich da also an so einem mittwoch


----------



## Hexogan (27. Februar 2008)

nene patch 2.4 wird hochgeladen...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snuffy (27. Februar 2008)

ich Versuche seit 6uhr daruf zukommen aber die seite ist down bis 11uhr glaube ich


----------



## SixtenF (27. Februar 2008)

Calathiel schrieb:


> Weil alle die jetzt versuchen einzuloggen (HALLLOOOOOOOOO ES IST *MITTWOCH MORGEN UM HALB 10*), die plöde seite refresehen wie behindert... Das hält kein Webserver aus



nimm dir nen knoppers :-)


----------



## b1ubb (27. Februar 2008)

Fint schrieb:


> Was ich gern wüsste, was macht Blizz eigentlich da also an so einem mittwoch



kaffee trinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (27. Februar 2008)

Man munkelt, dass Blizzard für mich zu ehren eine Statue errichtet! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und weil sie so unheimlich gross und wunderschön ist, dauert es noch min. bis freitag!


----------



## b1ubb (27. Februar 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Man munkelt, dass Blizzard für mich zu ehren eine Statue errichtet!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



oh lol ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



eine riane statue in shat ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
rofl !


----------



## DiscStorasch (27. Februar 2008)

Jaaa,

jetzt habt ihr´s geschafft...in diesem Moment beginnen etliche Tausend Einzeller Posts über Posts zum Thema "Patch 2.4 - online" zu verfassen. ;-)
Andere fragen gleich nach ob die Patchdatei schon irgendwo herunterzuladen ist... *g*


----------



## Toyuki (27. Februar 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Man munkelt, dass Blizzard für mich zu ehren eine Statue errichtet!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wasn rank?

N4P of hdz1 ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moktheshock (27. Februar 2008)

Hexogan schrieb:


> nene patch 2.4 wird hochgeladen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unic_Howard (27. Februar 2008)

> nimm dir nen knoppers :-)



Und zu Mittag nimmst ein Snickers! Glaub mir, es wir garantiert länger dauern!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stonecloud (27. Februar 2008)

Fint schrieb:


> Was ich gern wüsste, was macht Blizz eigentlich da also an so einem mittwoch



Die beömmeln sich an den log dateien wer wie oft versucht reinzukommen und schließen wetten ab wann ers wieder versucht., Die Hp nehmen sie vorsichtshalber vom netz damit das Forum nicht zugespamt wird. dann vertauschen sie bei einigen charakteren noch die ausrüstung und laufen nakcig mit nem orc durch Ironforge und mit nem zwerg durch Orgrimmar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DRACONICUM (27. Februar 2008)

Patchen, Datenmüllausmisten, Reperaturarbeiten, Sicherungskopien ziehen, was man halt so macht um seine Server am laufen zu halten ^^


----------



## Snuffy (27. Februar 2008)

und pacht 2,4 kommt heute nicht das dauert noch 3-4wochen


----------



## b1ubb (27. Februar 2008)

Snuffy schrieb:


> und pacht 2,4 kommt heute nicht das dauert noch 3-4wochen



DU LÜGST !!!

das stimmt nicht ! - alles kommt heute 
und arena season kommt auch heute !


----------



## Khema (27. Februar 2008)

achne sag an @ Snuffy


----------



## Hexogan (27. Februar 2008)

DiscStorasch schrieb:


> Jaaa,
> 
> jetzt habt ihr´s geschafft...in diesem Moment beginnen etliche Tausend Einzeller Posts über Posts zum Thema "Patch 2.4 - online" zu verfassen. ;-)
> Andere fragen gleich nach ob die Patchdatei schon irgendwo herunterzuladen ist... *g*



muahah...ich möchte auch gern bei blizzard sitzen und die Macht über millionen süchtlinge haben...ich würd jeden tag nen thread schreiben patch 2.4 kommt on..oder auch ned?!?! ne heut noch ned....oder vllt morgne?!!? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (27. Februar 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> wasn rank?
> 
> N4P of hdz1 ?
> 
> ...



Ich kenn mich da schon besser aus als bei mir zu Hause im Schlafzimmer.. :x


----------



## Ganieda (27. Februar 2008)

Stonecloud schrieb:


> Die beömmeln sich an den log dateien wer wie oft versucht reinzukommen und schließen wetten ab wann ers wieder versucht., Die Hp nehmen sie vorsichtshalber vom netz damit das Forum nicht zugespamt wird. dann vertauschen sie bei einigen charakteren noch die ausrüstung und laufen nakcig mit nem orc durch Ironforge und mit nem zwerg durch Orgrimmar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Hehe, das ist gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DiscStorasch (27. Februar 2008)

@b1ubb:

Das wird dann Season7 sein oder?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Equality89 (27. Februar 2008)

Snuffy schrieb:


> ich Versuche seit 6uhr daruf zukommen aber die seite ist down bis 11uhr glaube ich



alter hast du nix zu tun xD?


----------



## Hexogan (27. Februar 2008)

hey jungs ich hab nen draht zu blizz...
und ich sag euch der patch kommt HEUTE noch online !! muahahah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Calathiel (27. Februar 2008)

hihi lol ne brauche kein snickers 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 habe meinen leckeren kaffee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ja 2.4 kkommt heute mit neuem arenaseason

und ach ja ich habe gehört t7 sollt auch heute kommen ne?

un dnächste week t8?


----------



## Snuffy (27. Februar 2008)

nein @Equality89 
da ich gestern voll kopf schmerzen hatte war ich früh in bett^^ 
und jetz wieder fit XD
und ich habe heute frei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bacarus (27. Februar 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jt8Q7Fsa_Vs...feature=related

just my 2 cents


----------



## MoeMT384 (27. Februar 2008)

Hexogan schrieb:


> nene patch 2.4 wird hochgeladen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Blödsinn! Das Addon, das nach WotLK kommt, wird testweise auf die Live-Server aufgespielt, um einen Überraschungs-Test mit allen WoW-Spielern machen zu können... aber nur bis zu dem Zeitpunkt, da wieder jemand so einen Thread eröffnet ;-)

MfG
Moe


----------



## b1ubb (27. Februar 2008)

DiscStorasch schrieb:


> @b1ubb:
> 
> Das wird dann Season7 sein oder?!
> 
> ...



mindestens - und es wird t6 beim händler in shat zu kaufen geben 
schultern kosten 150g
Kopf - Hände kosten 100g
Hose - kosten 125g
Brust - kostet 200g

JUHU !


----------



## Webi (27. Februar 2008)

Fint schrieb:


> Was ich gern wüsste, was macht Blizz eigentlich da also an so einem mittwoch



"Verirrte" Mobs wieder richtig hinsetzen.
Diverse Skelette von toten Spielern löschen.
Daten sichern <-> Daten aufspielen
Datenbanken bereinigen, defragmentieren

Naja, ich denk mal dass ziemlich viel automatisch läuft. Das dauert halt seine Zeit.


----------



## Khema (27. Februar 2008)

das schönste is immernoch sich jeden mittwoch früh, mit nem Kaffee und frischen Brötchen, an den Rechner zu setzen und Buffed Forum zu lesen:-) Das heitert mich auf und bringt Spass für den Tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bei dem was hier alles so geschrieben wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DiscStorasch (27. Februar 2008)

^^Hexo.... Echt, wo, was, wann, wieso jetzt (hab erst 200 Hero Marken) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skurk (27. Februar 2008)

Patch 2.4 kommt heute ?

Hat schon jmd. einen Link auf die Patchdatei ?





PS. Das sollte doch jetzt jmd schreiben, oder? Ihr wolltet das doch auch, oder ?


----------



## b1ubb (27. Februar 2008)

Skurk schrieb:


> Patch 2.4 kommt heute ?
> 
> Hat schon jmd. einen Link auf die Patchdatei ?
> PS. Das sollte doch jetzt jmd schreiben, oder? Ihr wolltet das doch auch, oder ?



Patch 2.4 download


----------



## DiscStorasch (27. Februar 2008)

@Skurk

wichtig wär mir noch wenn jetzt einer schreibt das er das nicht mehr braucht weil er gegen eine Gebühr von 13,50€ seinen PTR-Char auf nen normalen Server übernommen hat und schon T7,5 Equip hat.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hardin (27. Februar 2008)

DiscStorasch schrieb:


> Jaaa,
> 
> jetzt habt ihr´s geschafft...in diesem Moment beginnen etliche Tausend Einzeller Posts über Posts zum Thema "Patch 2.4 - online" zu verfassen. ;-)
> Andere fragen gleich nach ob die Patchdatei schon irgendwo herunterzuladen ist... *g*



das wird noch was dauern die festplatte ist abgeschmiert und blizzard hat vergessen ein backup vorher zu machen. Jetz muss wow komplett neu programiert werden . Wird wohl 3 bis 4 wochen dauern bist WOW wieder geht.°°


----------



## MoeMT384 (27. Februar 2008)

SixtenF schrieb:


> nimm dir nen knoppers :-)



Ha! Ich bin einer von den ganz Harten!! Ich hab mein Knoppers schon um Neun gegessen ;-)

MfG
Moe


----------



## b1ubb (27. Februar 2008)

MoeMT384 schrieb:


> Ha! Ich bin einer von den ganz Harten!! Ich hab mein Knoppers schon um Neun gegessen ;-)
> 
> MfG
> Moe



ich habs zuhause vergessen - shit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Releasa (27. Februar 2008)

Fint schrieb:


> Was ich gern wüsste, was macht Blizz eigentlich da also an so einem mittwoch



Die bestellten Loot's in die Mobs packen ^^


----------



## Shadowelve (27. Februar 2008)

Rofl, so langsam wachen die leute auf, immer mehr Posts und es geht immer lustiger zu...und das Thema entfernt sich mit jedem Post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raivenix (27. Februar 2008)

Releasa schrieb:


> Die bestellten Loot's in die Mobs packen ^^



meine loots passen da aber nit rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skurk (27. Februar 2008)

Aacch ihr boons.

Ich brauch des alles nicht mehr weil ich gegen eine Gebühr von 13,50€ meinen PTR-Char auf nen normalen Server übernommen habe und schon T7,5 Equip bin.


Recht so ?

BTW, funzt das einloggen auf den Testservern eigendlich mal?


----------



## Bogomilvley (27. Februar 2008)

Gnorrog hat seinen Kaffee verschüttet ;p


----------



## b1ubb (27. Februar 2008)

Shadowelve schrieb:


> Rofl, so langsam wachen die leute auf, immer mehr Posts und es geht immer lustiger zu...und das Thema entfernt sich mit jedem Post
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



echt ? 
das thema hatte einen sinn ?


----------



## Snuffy (27. Februar 2008)

ist doch meist so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (27. Februar 2008)

Shadowelve schrieb:


> Rofl, so langsam wachen die leute auf, immer mehr Posts und es geht immer lustiger zu...und das Thema entfernt sich mit jedem Post
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wie kann man sich dem Thema entfernen wenn es keins gibt??


----------



## Hexogan (27. Februar 2008)

Jaja jetz wirds immer intressanter.....
unbestätigten meldungen von ard und zdf wird HEUTE ja genau HEUTE der patch 2.4 auf die live server gespielt.
Neue Informationen entnehmen sie bitte der tagesschau um 10.00 Uhr!!


----------



## Calathiel (27. Februar 2008)

naja ging ja ma um website down

und jetz tsind wir bei kaffee

Apropos 5minuten dann znüüüüüüüüüünipause 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowelve (27. Februar 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> echt ?
> das thema hatte einen sinn ?



Zwing mich nicht darüber nachzudenken, dann würde das Niveau des Threads zu stark steigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hardin (27. Februar 2008)

Hexogan schrieb:


> Jaja jetz wirds immer intressanter.....
> unbestätigten meldungen von ard und zdf wird HEUTE ja genau HEUTE der patch 2.4 auf die live server gespielt.
> Neue Informationen entnehmen sie bitte der tagesschau um 10.00 Uhr!!



nein der patch kommt nicht mehr, hab grade das neue addon in der post gehabt deswegen gehen die server auch nicht. ^^


----------



## SixtenF (27. Februar 2008)

Hexogan schrieb:


> Jaja jetz wirds immer intressanter.....
> unbestätigten meldungen von ard und zdf wird HEUTE ja genau HEUTE der patch 2.4 auf die live server gespielt.
> Neue Informationen entnehmen sie bitte der *tagesschau um 10.00 Uhr!!*



shit der nächte livestream ist erst um 14Uhr :-)


----------



## Fint (27. Februar 2008)

Equality89 schrieb:


> alter hast du nix zu tun xD?



ich versuch seit 5 uhr drauf zu kommen ^^


----------



## SixtenF (27. Februar 2008)

Fint schrieb:


> ich versuch seit 5 uhr drauf zu kommen ^^


die sind doch erst um 5Uhr runtergefahren :-)


----------



## Napexus (27. Februar 2008)

Khema schrieb:


> das schönste is immernoch sich jeden mittwoch früh, mit nem Kaffee und frischen Brötchen, an den Rechner zu setzen und Buffed Forum zu lesen:-) Das heitert mich auf und bringt Spass für den Tag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




da kann ich mich nur anschließen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skurk (27. Februar 2008)

Fint schrieb:


> ich versuch seit 5 uhr drauf zu kommen ^^



Bei der Tegesschau ?


----------



## SixtenF (27. Februar 2008)

Skurk schrieb:


> Bei der Tegesschau ?



:-)


----------



## Fint (27. Februar 2008)

Skurk schrieb:


> Bei der Tegesschau ?



Nee in Wow rein zu kommen auf die seite oder hp


----------



## Kleito (27. Februar 2008)

sowas ist doch total doof =( da hat man mal 3stunden später Schule (naja, eigentlich 2, aber die 3.wäre eine Betreute freistunde und da gehe ich doch dann nicht hin) und dann geht nicht mal wow-europe...


----------



## kNoWlEsS (27. Februar 2008)

also ich hab gehört, dass sie heute noch die 520er flugmounts einfügen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und die lvl anforderung vom s1 set auf 19 runtersetzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...damit da halt endlich mal was los ist in der nub-warsong 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ....wie gesagt habs auch nur gehört also keine 100%ige garantie.... 









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SixtenF (27. Februar 2008)

Kleito schrieb:


> sowas ist doch total doof =( da hat man mal 3stunden später Schule (naja, eigentlich 2, aber die 3.wäre eine Betreute freistunde und da gehe ich doch dann nicht hin) und dann geht nicht mal wow-europe...


nicht weinen. *ist mittwoch*. aber manchmal sind sie nett und fahren die server vor 11uhr hoch :-)


----------



## b1ubb (27. Februar 2008)

Kleito schrieb:


> sowas ist doch total doof =( da hat man mal 3stunden später Schule (naja, eigentlich 2, aber die 3.wäre eine Betreute freistunde und da gehe ich doch dann nicht hin) und dann geht nicht mal wow-europe...



hast du freunde ?


----------



## Fint (27. Februar 2008)

Naja... wenn ein Patch kommen Würde könnte mann ihn jetzt saugen war sonst auch immer so


----------



## b1ubb (27. Februar 2008)

Fint schrieb:


> Naja... wenn ein Patch kommen Würde könnte mann ihn jetzt saugen war sonst auch immer so



es wird alles anders - und du lügst ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SixtenF (27. Februar 2008)

Fint schrieb:


> Naja... wenn ein Patch kommen Würde könnte mann ihn jetzt saugen war sonst auch immer so



pssst nicht verraten :-)


----------



## Hell-Emissary (27. Februar 2008)

SixtenF schrieb:


> aber manchmal sind sie nett und fahren die server vor 11uhr hoch :-)


Ist aber immerwieder erstaundlich, wieviele dann schon online sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

_*~from hell~*_


----------



## Kleito (27. Februar 2008)

> nicht weinen. ist mittwoch. aber manchmal sind sie nett und fahren die server vor 11uhr hoch :-)


ich muss aber in ca 20min los^^ da hab ich dann nix mehr vom hochfahren^^



b1ubb schrieb:


> hast du freunde ?



ja, aber die sind alle in der Schule (die leute aus meiner klasse kann ich nicht wirklich Freunde nennen)


----------



## DiscStorasch (27. Februar 2008)

Ohje...der Patch soll ja angeblich nur noch auf Rechnern mit WinVista laufen....


----------



## Khema (27. Februar 2008)

@ Napexus 

Huhu Chris:-)  Bist auch fleißig am warten das server wieder hochgefahren werden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist doch lustig hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fint (27. Februar 2008)

Toll gleich steht meine Verlobte auf um 11 Uhr, dann kommt Schaaaaattttzz Ziehst du mich -.-
Nix mit Rühigem Spielen

Mann Mann Mann


----------



## Napexus (27. Februar 2008)

Fint schrieb:


> Naja... wenn ein Patch kommen Würde könnte mann ihn jetzt saugen war sonst auch immer so




jetzt hast es versaut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hell-Emissary (27. Februar 2008)

Fint schrieb:


> Toll gleich steht meine Verlobte auf um 11 Uhr, dann kommt Schaaaaattttzz Ziehst du mich -.-
> Nix mit Rühigem Spielen
> 
> Mann Mann Mann


/ignore ftw ;P

_*~from hell~*_


----------



## Hardin (27. Februar 2008)

Fint schrieb:


> Toll gleich steht meine Verlobte auf um 11 Uhr, dann kommt Schaaaaattttzz Ziehst du mich -.-
> Nix mit Rühigem Spielen
> 
> Mann Mann Mann



dann machst du irgendwas in deiner beziehung falsch ^^


----------



## Kleito (27. Februar 2008)

Fint schrieb:


> Toll gleich steht meine Verlobte auf um 11 Uhr, dann kommt Schaaaaattttzz Ziehst du mich -.-
> Nix mit Rühigem Spielen
> 
> Mann Mann Mann



bei mir und meinem freund ist es genau andersrum ^^ ich weiger mich immer, dass er mich zieht, aber ich ziehe ihn dafür dann durch alles, wo ich als holy priest alleine durch komme^^


----------



## Khema (27. Februar 2008)

@ Fint


Ohja das kenn ich, mein Freund hat auchn Twink der fragt auch stets und städig ob ich ihn durch zu farak ziehe *würg*


----------



## c25xe (27. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Napexus (27. Februar 2008)

Khema schrieb:


> @ Napexus
> 
> Huhu Chris:-)  Bist auch fleißig am warten das server wieder hochgefahren werden?
> 
> ...




@Khema

Hiho Dani, jup hoffte das es so war wie letzten mittwoch und mein kaffee is auch schon wieder leer -.- sogar sehr lustig^^


----------



## Fint (27. Februar 2008)

Nee, sie Fängt immer nen neuen char an will durch rotkamm gezoggen werden dan druch dm dan verlies das geht bis lvl 40 so


----------



## Toyuki (27. Februar 2008)

Oo Tikume hat grade aufgeräumt und das hier offen gelassen ? wundert mich^^


----------



## Rola (27. Februar 2008)

DiscStorasch schrieb:


> Ohje...der Patch soll ja angeblich nur noch auf Rechnern mit WinVista laufen....





Jo hast recht wow läuft bei mir bin schon stunden am spielen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Napexus (27. Februar 2008)

Fint schrieb:


> Toll gleich steht meine Verlobte auf um 11 Uhr, dann kommt Schaaaaattttzz Ziehst du mich -.-
> Nix mit Rühigem Spielen
> 
> Mann Mann Mann




zum glück zockt meine freundin kein WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Khema (27. Februar 2008)

Forum lesen und nebenbei noch "Snoop Dogg- Sencual Seduction" rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und es kommt keine langeweile auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DiscStorasch (27. Februar 2008)

naja, hier sind wir wenigstens unter Kontrolle. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Stellt euch vor, jeder von uns fängt so einen total sinnfreien Beitrag an...*g*


----------



## SixtenF (27. Februar 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> Oo Tikume hat grade aufgeräumt und das hier offen gelassen ? wundert mich^^


Sie ist halt doch nicht soooo pöse :-)


----------



## Aphrôdîtè2 (27. Februar 2008)

ich kann nicht mal mein acc bezahlen weil die seite down ist... und wenn der 3-4 tage dauern dann habe ich vermasselt, habe eben testraid in neue gilde und das genau heute >.<


----------



## Napexus (27. Februar 2008)

ach radio tuts auch (HOT 108 Jamz) ^^naja aber langsam wiederholt sich wieder alles -.-


----------



## SixtenF (27. Februar 2008)

Aphrôdîtè2 schrieb:


> ich kann nicht mal mein acc bezahlen weil die seite down ist... und wenn der 3-4 tage dauern dann habe ich vermasselt, habe eben testraid in neue gilde und das genau heute >.<


Die sollen mal raiden ohne server :-)

hoffe die sind gut in pen&paper :-)

Raidleiter: Also ihr steht jetzt vor Illidan
Tank: Ok ich geh in Verteidigungsstellung ....


----------



## Kleito (27. Februar 2008)

helft mir mal bitte einzureden, dass ich mir keine sorgen machen muss, dass ich ärger bekomme, weil ich die betreute Freistunde zuhause geblieben bin... irgentwie überfällt mich grade so ein Panikanfall


----------



## b1ubb (27. Februar 2008)

Kleito schrieb:


> helft mir mal bitte einzureden, dass ich mir keine sorgen machen muss, dass ich ärger bekomme, weil ich die betreute Freistunde zuhause geblieben bin... irgentwie überfällt mich grade so ein Panikanfall



brauchst dir keine sorgen machen =)


----------



## SixtenF (27. Februar 2008)

Kleito schrieb:


> helft mir mal bitte einzureden, dass ich mir keine sorgen machen muss, dass ich ärger bekomme, weil ich die betreute Freistunde zuhause geblieben bin... irgentwie überfällt mich grade so ein Panikanfall


wenn du über 18 bist schreib dir ne entschuldigung wegen psychischer probleme weil dein hamster tod ist hab ich damals auch mal gemacht wurde sogar angenommen.


----------



## Ashen (27. Februar 2008)

ICH KOMM NICH AUF DIE SCHAIS SEITER  SO NE SHCAUS UND IN SPEIL KOM ICH AUCH NICHT WPFÜR ZAHL ICH AEGNTELICH MIEN GELT???!!!!111elf

PS: mimimi


----------



## Napexus (27. Februar 2008)

Kleito schrieb:


> helft mir mal bitte einzureden, dass ich mir keine sorgen machen muss, dass ich ärger bekomme, weil ich die betreute Freistunde zuhause geblieben bin... irgentwie überfällt mich grade so ein Panikanfall




dis wirst dann sehen wenn zur schule gehtst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wünsch dir schon mal hals und beinbruch


----------



## Muhtkuh (27. Februar 2008)

keine angst die betreung für deine stunde spielt auch wow und regt sich tireisch auf das der sever net geht oder hockt sogar hier im forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorhinger (27. Februar 2008)

Kleito schrieb:


> helft mir mal bitte einzureden, dass ich mir keine sorgen machen muss, dass ich ärger bekomme, weil ich die betreute Freistunde zuhause geblieben bin... irgentwie überfällt mich grade so ein Panikanfall



also zu meiner schulzeit ( abi wor 24 jahren gemacht)  führte soetwas immer zu einem brief an die eltern und einen eintrag in das No-go-buch der lehrer.

aber, vielleicht isset heutzutage anders  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kleito (27. Februar 2008)

SixtenF schrieb:


> wenn du über 18 bist schreib dir ne entschuldigung wegen psychischer probleme weil dein hamster tod ist hab ich damals auch mal gemacht wurde sogar angenommen.



ich bin aber 16.^^ naja, mal sehen, meine mutter und ich hatten vorhin 10min versucht in der Schule anzurufen, war niemand da...sind sie selbst schuld, wenn sie mir keine auskunft geben wollen xD 
ins klassenbuch kann ich nicht eingetragen werden, weil das in der religionsgruppe ist... und da ich eh nicht die einzige sein werde, die diese stunde zuhause war...was soll schon groß passieren...

naja, bin dann los..


----------



## Ashen (27. Februar 2008)

Lorhinger schrieb:


> also zu meiner schulzeit ( abi wor 24 jahren gemacht)  führte soetwas immer zu einem brief an die eltern und einen eintrag in das No-go-buch der lehrer.
> 
> aber, vielleicht isset heutzutage anders
> 
> ...




Das war früher auch richtig so. Heut ists leider anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 denn manche Leute muss man zu ihrem wahren Glück ja zwingen. Ausbildung ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !


----------



## SixtenF (27. Februar 2008)

Kleito schrieb:


> ich bin aber 16.^^ naja, mal sehen, meine mutter und ich hatten vorhin 10min versucht in der Schule anzurufen, war niemand da...sind sie selbst schuld, wenn sie mir keine auskunft geben wollen xD
> ins klassenbuch kann ich nicht eingetragen werden, weil das in der religionsgruppe ist... und da ich eh nicht die einzige sein werde, die diese stunde zuhause war...was soll schon groß passieren...


du weist schon das du dich ab dem 14lebensjahr vom religionsunterricht befreien lassen kannst (falls du die automatische 1oder2 nicht als ausgleich brauchst)


----------



## Napexus (27. Februar 2008)

Kleito schrieb:


> ich bin aber 16.^^ naja, mal sehen, meine mutter und ich hatten vorhin 10min versucht in der Schule anzurufen, war niemand da...sind sie selbst schuld, wenn sie mir keine auskunft geben wollen xD
> ins klassenbuch kann ich nicht eingetragen werden, weil das in der religionsgruppe ist... und da ich eh nicht die einzige sein werde, die diese stunde zuhause war...was soll schon groß passieren...
> 
> naja, bin dann los..




lool reli wurde generell geschwänzt^^


----------



## b1ubb (27. Februar 2008)

SixtenF schrieb:


> du weist schon das du dich ab dem 14lebensjahr vom religionsunterricht befreien lassen kannst (falls du die automatische 1oder2 nicht als ausgleich brauchst)



vielleicht braucht er die kraft von gott 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ashen (27. Februar 2008)

Napexus schrieb:


> lool reli wurde generell geschwänzt^^



... und nun schau was aus dir geworden ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorhinger (27. Februar 2008)

Ashen schrieb:


> Das war früher auch richtig so. Heut ists leider anders
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Genau, es war nicht alles übel in der damaligen Zeit, aber jede Zeit hat eben die eigenen Einstellungen zu vielen Dingen.

Andererseits wäre ich bestimmt auch mal für WOW zuhause geblieben *  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elekelaeiset (27. Februar 2008)

Buhuu, ich hatte 2 Monate kein Internet und ausgerechnet jetzt wo der Server down ist wurde es freigeschaltet, das ist doch unfair  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wollte ich mich gerade voller Vorfreude einloggen, um nach meiner wow-Abstinenz gleich voll loslegen zu können und dann sowas *schnief* 
Ich fordere Satisfikation  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Napexus (27. Februar 2008)

Ashen schrieb:


> ... und nun schau was aus dir geworden ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich kann ich klagen was aus mir geworden is


----------



## Hell-Emissary (27. Februar 2008)

Ashen schrieb:


> Das war früher auch richtig so. Heut ists leider anders
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wir wurden früher vom Lehrer verprügelt, bis wir schwarz wurden! Das war auch gut so! Früher war alles besser! Jaja, früher... als Bäume, Kleiderbügel und Fahrräder noch aus Holz waren...
man Fensterscheiben noch aus Holz machte... Ja, selbst die Luft, die wir atmeten bestand noch aus Holz...
Himmelarsch und Zwirn! Ich will die alten Zeiten zurück und nochmal jung sein! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

_*~from hell~*_


----------



## Rola (27. Februar 2008)

war damals bei uns net anders reli geschwänst aber dafue zu hause dann einen anruf bekommen und dann durften wir uns auf was gefasst machen


----------



## Napexus (27. Februar 2008)

Rola schrieb:


> war damals bei uns net anders reli geschwänst aber dafue zu hause dann einen anruf bekommen und dann durften wir uns auf was gefasst machen



jap zweimal die hausordnung abschreiben^^


----------



## Khema (27. Februar 2008)

tun euch da nich die Lehrer leid, die auf euch warten und gelangweilt dasitzen, obwohl sie vll viel lieber zuhause WoW zocken möchten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Issean (27. Februar 2008)

Immernoch down oder warum ist hier soviel los und solche sinnlos Threads überfluten uns  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Napexus (27. Februar 2008)

Khema schrieb:


> tun euch da nich die Lehrer leid, die auf euch warten und gelangweilt dasitzen, obwohl sie vll viel lieber zuhause WoW zocken möchten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




neeeeee  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorhinger (27. Februar 2008)

so habe ich das noch gar nicht gesehen, daß es auch WOW-fähige Lehrer geben könnte


----------



## Shadowelve (27. Februar 2008)

Kleito schrieb:


> helft mir mal bitte einzureden, dass ich mir keine sorgen machen muss, dass ich ärger bekomme, weil ich die betreute Freistunde zuhause geblieben bin... irgentwie überfällt mich grade so ein Panikanfall



Dein erstes mal Schwänzen? Np, jeder ist das erste mal Nervös, das ist Normal. Mit der Zeit wirst du da gelassener 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Napexus (27. Februar 2008)

Lorhinger schrieb:


> so habe ich das noch gar nicht gesehen, daß es auch WOW-fähige Lehrer geben könnte




sollte man mal ne umfrage starten in der schule die nur die lehrer betreffen^^


----------



## Doomstarr (27. Februar 2008)

SAGT MAL LEUTE IST BEI EUCH AUCH WoW selber platt? Ich kann micht nicht richtig einloggn.
 Weiss jemand warum und wie lang?


----------



## Paladom (27. Februar 2008)

Ich weiß, ich verfehle gewaltig das Thema dieses Threads, oder?



Fint schrieb:


> Was ich gern wüsste, was macht Blizz eigentlich da also an so einem mittwoch




Wartungsarbeit§$%&%$§$%&/%&%

ARGH, Schrei, Krampf *schonwieder den Smiley, der vor die Mauer donkt sucht*

Wann bekommen wir eigentlich endlich den "Hey-es-ist-Mittwoch-und-ich-muss-doch-dringend-nen Sinnlos-Thread-aufmachen,-wo-WayneTrains-den-ganzen-Tag-durchbrettern.-ist-zwar-komisch,-dass-hier überall-der-gleiche-Mist-steht,-aber-trotzdem!"- Bereich im Forum?


----------



## Calathiel (27. Februar 2008)

haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jaa evtl. is grad wartungsarbeit?

aber nur evtl. ....


----------



## Rola (27. Februar 2008)

Napexus schrieb:


> sollte man mal ne umfrage starten in der schule die nur die lehrer betreffen^^




warum nur in der schule und nicht hier ?


----------



## b1ubb (27. Februar 2008)

Doomstarr schrieb:


> SAGT MAL LEUTE IST BEI EUCH AUCH WoW selber platt? Ich kann micht nicht richtig einloggn.
> Weiss jemand warum und wie lang?



also bei mir funktioniert der patch 2.4 schon einwandfrei - ich weiß nicht was du hast !


----------



## Hell-Emissary (27. Februar 2008)

Paladom schrieb:


> Wann bekommen wir eigentlich endlich den "Hey-es-ist-Mittwoch-und-ich-muss-doch-dringend-nen Sinnlos-Thread-aufmachen,-wo-WayneTrains-den-ganzen-Tag-durchbrettern.-ist-zwar-komisch,-dass-hier überall-der-gleiche-Mist-steht,-aber-trotzdem!"- Bereich im Forum?


/dafür xD

_*~from hell~*_


----------



## Lorhinger (27. Februar 2008)

Rola schrieb:


> warum nur in der schule und nicht hier ?



dann mal los mit der umfrage


----------



## Z3rg1 (27. Februar 2008)

Denke Blizzard ist Pleite ^^ Naja ka komme da auch nicht rauf 


Einfach nur abwarten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## srcek (27. Februar 2008)

Hi 

also bei mir gehts natürlich auch nicht versuche schon den ganzen morgen drauf zu kommen....naja wenn man schon mal nen freien Tag hat, denn muß gleich alles down sein ^^


----------



## Napexus (27. Februar 2008)

Rola schrieb:


> warum nur in der schule und nicht hier ?



dann halt hier is ja auch egal^^ könnt mir aber net vorstellen das irgendein damaliger lehrer oder lehrerin von mir WoW zockt^^ schon die vorstellung macht mir angst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silornei (27. Februar 2008)

.


----------



## Rola (27. Februar 2008)

bin kein Lehrer Sorry


----------



## Doomstarr (27. Februar 2008)

Z3rg1 schrieb:


> Denke Blizzard ist Pleite ^^ Naja ka komme da auch nicht rauf
> Einfach nur abwarten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Man wie das fuckt ! da hat man mal nen tag frei und kann nicht spielen wegen den deppen


----------



## SixtenF (27. Februar 2008)

Z3rg1 schrieb:


> Denke Blizzard ist Pleite ^^ Naja ka komme da auch nicht rauf
> Einfach nur abwarten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


activision war zu teuer :-)


----------



## Silornei (27. Februar 2008)

Tut mir ledi, dass mit dem Punkt ;-) wollts nit senden -.-


----------



## Adelaid (27. Februar 2008)

Lorhinger schrieb:


> so habe ich das noch gar nicht gesehen, daß es auch WOW-fähige Lehrer geben könnte




Das haben die mit Patch 2.2 eingeführt, seit dem gibt es ein Lehrerupdate garantier Funfreie Zone 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (27. Februar 2008)

Shadowelve schrieb:


> Rofl, so langsam wachen die leute auf, immer mehr Posts und es geht immer lustiger zu...und das Thema entfernt sich mit jedem Post
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da gabs ein Thema???



Doomstarr schrieb:


> SAGT MAL LEUTE IST BEI EUCH AUCH WoW selber platt? Ich kann micht nicht richtig einloggn.
> Weiss jemand warum und wie lang?



ah da isses ja (fast)

@ Doomstarr (ein Name für die Ewigkeit) Ne, WOW is bei mir nicht platt, es besteht aus vielen wunderhübschen 3-dimensionalen Polygonen.


----------



## Lorhinger (27. Februar 2008)

Doomstarr schrieb:


> Man wie das fuckt ! da hat man mal nen tag frei und kann nicht spielen wegen den deppen



der tag hat ja noch 13 stunden, wenn die server um 11 wieder ON sind


----------



## Hell-Emissary (27. Februar 2008)

Also, meine Lehrer hass(t)en mich immer, weil ich Gamer bin xD

_*~from hell~*_


----------



## Stonecloud (27. Februar 2008)

Also wie b1ubb schon sagte auch ich kann schon zocken schön mit patcvh 2.4. anscheinend is euer wow kaputt, würd ich mal sie hotline anrufen


----------



## DiscStorasch (27. Februar 2008)

@Doomstarr

ich habe mir bei blizz grad das neu gepatchte WinVista -WoW Wednesday Edition geladen und habe seither mit Patch 2.6 keine Probleme mehr.

Einschränkung: die Arena Season7 sachen sind momentan alle Gelb


----------



## Missii (27. Februar 2008)

naja ich gehe mal meinen kühlschrank raiden hoffe das die server dann on sind^^


----------



## Atinuviell (27. Februar 2008)

Paladom schrieb:


> Ich weiß, ich verfehle gewaltig das Thema dieses Threads, oder?
> Wartungsarbeit§$%&%$§$%&/%&%
> 
> ARGH, Schrei, Krampf *schonwieder den Smiley, der vor die Mauer donkt sucht*
> ...




ääääääääääääääääääääääähm...WUSA?!?!?!

Edit sagt bitte schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doomstarr (27. Februar 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Da gabs ein Thema???
> ah da isses ja (fast)
> 
> @ Doomstarr (ein Name für die Ewigkeit) Ne, WOW is bei mir nicht platt, es besteht aus vielen wunderhübschen 3-dimensionalen Polygonen.



DANKE DANKE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bin noch noob ist mein erster Mittwoch ! Also bitte gnade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kittygirl (27. Februar 2008)

Also bei mir sind Server Down inkl. Page geht mal gar nich hier was blizz abzieht.. 

Los ich eröffne ne schlachtgruppe lasst mal Paris Raiden gehen ^^


----------



## Adelaid (27. Februar 2008)

Hell-Emissary schrieb:


> Also, meine Lehrer hass(t)en mich immer, weil ich Gamer bin xD
> 
> _*~from hell~*_



Nichts als Tarnung *ggg*

Und ingame waren es die die dir am meisten geholfen haben *schwör*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexogan (27. Februar 2008)

Ich mach mal ne Dose Mitleid auf für alle bei denen wow KOMISCHWERWEISE ned funktioniert....
mhhhmmm schmeckt der machtfisch heute wieder gut....oÔ


----------



## Ohrensammler (27. Februar 2008)

Doomstarr schrieb:


> DANKE DANKE
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



na dann sei dir Vergebung gewährt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  *großmütig sei*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hell-Emissary (27. Februar 2008)

Kittygirl schrieb:


> Also bei mir sind Server Down inkl. Page geht mal gar nich hier was blizz abzieht..
> 
> Los ich eröffne ne schlachtgruppe lasst mal Paris Raiden gehen ^^


Hab gehört Sarkozy dropt T9 Oo

_*~from hell~*_


----------



## Napexus (27. Februar 2008)

Kittygirl schrieb:


> Also bei mir sind Server Down inkl. Page geht mal gar nich hier was blizz abzieht..
> 
> Los ich eröffne ne schlachtgruppe lasst mal Paris Raiden gehen ^^




ne lass ma stecken, am ende schleifst du uns noch aufm eifelturm hoch und runter^^ nene net mit mir


----------



## Drachnar (27. Februar 2008)

Moin.

An Alle.

1. Nimmt man sich nie Mittwoch frei, weil die Server in den Letzten Wochen Frühestens 11 Uhr wieder on 
    gegangen sind.

2. Die Webseite ist mit auf einen Server Pool gelegt. Das heist ist der Server "Der Rat von Dalaran offline,    
    ist die Webseite auch offline.

Ich hoffe das hat jetzt jeder verstanden *lacht

Also macht euch keine Gedanken und sucht nach anderen Information oder geht mal an die frische Luft. *smile


----------



## Paladom (27. Februar 2008)

srcek schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> also bei mir gehts natürlich auch nicht versuche schon den ganzen morgen drauf zu kommen....naja wenn man schon mal nen freien Tag hat, denn muß gleich alles down sein ^^



Verdammt, ich auch nicht. Darum gehts hier also. Dankeschöööön.

Mal ne Frage: "bis 11Uhr Pariser Zeit MEZ nicht erreichbar" bedeutet, ich hätte ab 9 wieder farmen gehen können, oder?


----------



## srcek (27. Februar 2008)

......denn kann ich ja noch pennen gehen ....^^


----------



## 4z4z3l (27. Februar 2008)

Also Newsserver os on, kann nich mehr lang dauern


----------



## DiscStorasch (27. Februar 2008)

Doomstarr lass uns trotzdem noch ein wenig über deine Frage herziehen sonst geht uns eventuell blad der Schwachsinn aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexogan (27. Februar 2008)

Hell-Emissary schrieb:


> Hab gehört Sarkozy dropt T9 Oo
> 
> _*~from hell~*_




Yo und die Bruni nen neuen epic halsschmuck ;=)


----------



## Khema (27. Februar 2008)

lol


----------



## 4z4z3l (27. Februar 2008)

ich hab gedacht bruni is das neue hauspet
^^


----------



## srcek (27. Februar 2008)

Paladom schrieb:


> Verdammt, ich auch nicht. Darum gehts hier also. Dankeschöööön.
> 
> Mal ne Frage: "bis 11Uhr Pariser Zeit MEZ nicht erreichbar" bedeutet, ich hätte ab 9 wieder farmen gehen können, oder?




Du Fragst sachen ^^ Ka *g* Die anderen meinen das er normal wieder um 11uhr hochfährt aber obs stimmt wer weiß...Wenn Blizzard z.B. sagt 10 Uhr denn kommste eh erst um 13 Uhr rein ^^


----------



## SixtenF (27. Februar 2008)

Hell-Emissary schrieb:


> Hab gehört Sarkozy dropt T9 Oo
> 
> _*~from hell~*_



Sag nix gegen den netten mann. er ist nen guter politiker :-)


----------



## Doomstarr (27. Februar 2008)

DiscStorasch schrieb:


> Doomstarr lass uns trotzdem noch ein wenig über deine Frage herziehen sonst geht uns eventuell blad der Schwachsinn aus.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Alles klar ! bin dabei !!! Schwachsinn schadet nie. 
Man is mir langweilig ! will questen


----------



## Kittygirl (27. Februar 2008)

So wir treffen uns jetzt alle in nem kostenlosen Chat natürlich mit Doomstarr sonst is kein Schwachsinn da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kA wer nen Chat postet


----------



## p5ych07 (27. Februar 2008)

da stehts do, wartungsarbeiten von 05:00 bis 11:00.. mein zweiter mittwoch und ich hatt schon angst ^^
ihr könnt do nich die armen noobs schocken :\


----------



## Adelaid (27. Februar 2008)

srcek schrieb:


> Du Fragst sachen ^^ Ka *g* Die anderen meinen das er normal wieder um 11uhr hochfährt aber obs stimmt wer weiß...Wenn Blizzard z.B. sagt 10 Uhr denn kommste eh erst um 13 Uhr rein ^^




Das kommt daher weil um punkt 11Uhr zig tausend suchtis auf einmal auf anmeld klicken und der server dann grade wieder crashed *ggg*


----------



## Hell-Emissary (27. Februar 2008)

SixtenF schrieb:


> Sag nix gegen den netten mann. er ist nen guter politiker :-)


kA, verstehe den ja gar nid^^

_*~from hell~*_


----------



## SixtenF (27. Februar 2008)

p5ych07 schrieb:


> ihr könnt do nich die armen noobs schocken :\



doch


----------



## srcek (27. Februar 2008)

Juhu jetzt steht wenigstens ne Info drin... wurde auch mal Zeit! xD


----------



## Doomstarr (27. Februar 2008)

Kittygirl schrieb:


> So wir treffen uns jetzt alle in nem kostenlosen Chat natürlich mit Doomstarr sonst is kein Schwachsinn da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Einmal postet man was ! Und schon ist der ruf ruiniert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja ok ich finde mich mit der rolle ab


----------



## Ohrensammler (27. Februar 2008)

p5ych07 schrieb:


> da stehts do, wartungsarbeiten von 05:00 bis 11:00.. mein zweiter mittwoch und ich hatt schon angst ^^
> ihr könnt do nich die armen noobs schocken :\



k ab jetzt nur noch reiche Noobs schocken, wird gemacht!


----------



## Kittygirl (27. Februar 2008)

SixtenF schrieb:


> doch



You are a Pro, or a Noob. That's Life!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Napexus (27. Februar 2008)

p5ych07 schrieb:


> da stehts do, wartungsarbeiten von 05:00 bis 11:00.. mein zweiter mittwoch und ich hatt schon angst ^^
> ihr könnt do nich die armen noobs schocken :\



siehst doch das wir das können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paladom (27. Februar 2008)

srcek schrieb:


> Paladom schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Verdammt, ich auch nicht. Darum gehts hier also. Dankeschöööön.
> ...



Kleiner Tipp: Stichwort Ironie.


Und noch einen Vorschlag von mir:

Der Thread sollte umbenannt werden in "How To: Wieviel Schwachsinn man in kürzester Zeit zusammentragen kann!" Mein Schwachsinn übrigens natürlich eingeschlossen.


----------



## Kittygirl (27. Februar 2008)

ES geht!!!!!!!!!












NICHT!


----------



## Issean (27. Februar 2008)

Die letzten Wochen sind wir einfach wieder zu sehr verwöhnt worden da waren Mittwochs die Server ab und an mal um 8.30 schon wieder on


----------



## Doomstarr (27. Februar 2008)

Paladom schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp: Stichwort Ironie.
> Und noch einen Vorschlag von mir:
> 
> Der Thread sollte umbenannt werden in "How To: Wieviel Schwachsinn man in kürzester Zeit zusammentragen kann!" Mein Schwachsinn übrigens natürlich eingeschlossen.


Dann bin ich nicht der einzige der mist labbert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## p5ych07 (27. Februar 2008)

kürzeste zeit triffts... ich komm nich mit dem F5 drücken nach :x


----------



## Issean (27. Februar 2008)

Kittygirl schrieb:


> ES geht!!!!!!!!!
> NICHT!




Naja Du hast Recht zumindest kommt man nu a Stück weiter


----------



## HorstOne (27. Februar 2008)

hoi buffis
bin 2 wochen im krankenhaus gewesen, aber morgen für kara gemeldet. ist nur website down oder kommt man gar nicht in wow rein (leichte panik)
hab leider keine möglichkeit das vor morgen herauszufinden und danke allen für ne antwort ^^
mfg


----------



## Tarnhamster (27. Februar 2008)

Paladom schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp: Stichwort Ironie.



Um Ironie zu verstehen benötigt man allerdings einen gewissen Grad der geistigen Reife und einen Funken mehr Intelligenz als die durchschnittliche Jugend heute aufbringen kann. 

So Kinners, jetzt dürft ihr auf mir rumhacken.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tarnhamster (27. Februar 2008)

Paladom schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp: Stichwort Ironie.



Um Ironie zu verstehen benötigt man allerdings einen gewissen Grad der geistigen Reife und einen Funken mehr Intelligenz als die durchschnittliche Jugend heute aufbringen kann. 

So Kinners, jetzt dürft ihr auf mir rumhacken.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kittygirl (27. Februar 2008)

Fehler: Netzwerk-Zeitüberschreitung
Der Server unter www.buffed.de braucht zu lange, um eine Antwort zu senden.
-.-
Mörder! Ihr habt buffed gekillt mit eurem gespamme^^.
Also gut in 2 Min fang ich mal an die Server so Langsam und stück für Stück hoch zu fahren. Aber erst wenn mein Kaffee da ist dann könnt ihr wieder Spielen.


----------



## Ohrensammler (27. Februar 2008)

HorstOne schrieb:


> hoi buffis
> bin 2 wochen im krankenhaus gewesen, aber morgen für kara gemeldet. ist nur website down oder kommt man gar nicht in wow rein (leichte panik)
> hab leider keine möglichkeit das vor morgen herauszufinden und danke allen für ne antwort ^^
> mfg



wenn du für Kara angemeldet bist, heisst das, du solltest schon mal was von mittwöchlichen Wartungsarbeiten gehört haben, oder ?


----------



## Doomstarr (27. Februar 2008)

Paladom schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp: Stichwort Ironie.
> Und noch einen Vorschlag von mir:
> 
> Der Thread sollte umbenannt werden in "How To: Wieviel Schwachsinn man in kürzester Zeit zusammentragen kann!" Mein Schwachsinn übrigens natürlich eingeschlossen.




ICH WILL SPIELEN !!!!


----------



## Drachnar (27. Februar 2008)

Also das mit der Pariser Zeit ist unsere Zeit gemeint. Nur schreiben die es immer dahinter. Das heist wenn da 11 uhr steht dann ist es auch 11 Uhr. Nur wenn die beim Hochfahren der Server Probs haben, kann sich das nach hinten rauszögern.

Ich großen und ganzen ist das so, das die Server ale zur selben Zeit abgeschaltet werden und dann werden die Upgrades aufgespielt. Dann wird der Server im Testmodus gestartet, ist alles ok dann juhu, aber der Server geht noch nicht online. Erst wenn die anderen Server auch funktionieren. Ca 30 min vor der Zeit (11 uhr) Fahren die Server hoch damit sie ihre Stabilität erreichen und online gehen können. Das dauert leider seine Zeit. So ist die vorgehens weise.

Ich hoffe das es jetzt ein paar fragen weniger gibt


----------



## SixtenF (27. Februar 2008)

Kittygirl schrieb:


> Fehler: Netzwerk-Zeitüberschreitung
> Der Server unter www.buffed.de braucht zu lange, um eine Antwort zu senden.
> -.-
> Mörder! Ihr habt buffed gekillt mit eurem gespamme^^.
> Also gut in 2 Min fang ich mal an die Server so Langsam und stück für Stück hoch zu fahren. Aber erst wenn mein Kaffee da ist dann könnt ihr wieder Spielen.


ne geht doch wieder. die haben hier schon gute server. die sind nur kurzzeitig überlastet :-)

das blizz forum ist auch wider on also vielleicht mal abwechseln spammen (oder besser nicht, nicht das die blizz server beim starten dann überlastet sind :-)  )


----------



## Neque neque (27. Februar 2008)

Falassion schrieb:


> Also das mit der Pariser Zeit ist unsere Zeit gemeint. Nur schreiben die es immer dahinter. Das heist wenn da 11 uhr steht dann ist es auch 11 Uhr. Nur wenn die beim Hochfahren der Server Probs haben, kann sich das nach hinten rauszögern.
> 
> Ich großen und ganzen ist das so, das die Server ale zur selben Zeit abgeschaltet werden und dann werden die Upgrades aufgespielt. Dann wird der Server im Testmodus gestartet, ist alles ok dann juhu, aber der Server geht noch nicht online. Erst wenn die anderen Server auch funktionieren. Ca 30 min vor der Zeit (11 uhr) Fahren die Server hoch damit sie ihre Stabilität erreichen und online gehen können. Das dauert leider seine Zeit. So ist die vorgehens weise.
> 
> Ich hoffe das es jetzt ein paar fragen weniger gibt


 

ist das blizz- wissen (mitarbeiter) oder einfach grundwissen und ich weiß nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doomstarr (27. Februar 2008)

Spielen !!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich muss meine sucht befriedigen.


----------



## SixtenF (27. Februar 2008)

Armory kommt auch langsahm wieder gibt aber die meldung:

Service Temporarily Unavailable

The server is temporarily unable to service your request due to maintenance downtime or capacity problems. Please try again later.


----------



## Napexus (27. Februar 2008)

jungs und mädels geht noch alle aufs klo es geht eventuell gleich die einloggerei los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## srcek (27. Februar 2008)

Kittygirl schrieb:


> ES geht!!!!!!!!!
> NICHT!




lol ja sag ich ja^^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (27. Februar 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=8532





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so mal nen onlinecheck machn


----------



## Ashen (27. Februar 2008)

ESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS GEHHHHTTTTTT NBICHHHETTTETETE!!!!!! ICHB MACH ALLES KURZ UND KLAIN NERVHHHHH!!!! GKGASDHASHÖLDKASLDHLÖKASDHASLD


MITKPF ÜBERTASTATRURTOLLMBA
NAA!!!!


SCHWE§ISSE WOTU!!!!!

PS: Nerf Def-Tanks


----------



## Neque neque (27. Februar 2008)

SixtenF schrieb:


> Armory kommt auch langsahm wieder gibt aber die meldung:
> 
> Service Temporarily Unavailable
> 
> The server is temporarily unable to service your request due to maintenance downtime or capacity problems. Please try again later.


 

ES lebt! Der server lebt, zumidnest fast, aber ein anfang xD


----------



## srcek (27. Februar 2008)

Ich will endlich meinen mein angeln auf 300 skillen XDD


----------



## Paladom (27. Februar 2008)

HorstOne schrieb:


> hoi buffis
> bin 2 wochen im krankenhaus gewesen, aber morgen für kara gemeldet. ist nur website down oder kommt man gar nicht in wow rein (leichte panik)
> hab leider keine möglichkeit das vor morgen herauszufinden und danke allen für ne antwort ^^
> mfg



Diesen Thread lesen, dann die gleiche Frage aus Post 1 quasi wiederholen... Das ist mutig!



Tarnhamster schrieb:


> Um Ironie zu verstehen benötigt man allerdings einen gewissen Grad der geistigen Reife und einen Funken mehr Intelligenz als die durchschnittliche Jugend heute aufbringen kann.
> 
> So Kinners, jetzt dürft ihr auf mir rumhacken.
> 
> ...


Bis jetzt gehts ja scheinbar noch. Diejenigen, die sich darüber aufregen würden, loggen sich aber gerade permanent ein und aus, in der Hoffnung, eine Realmliste zu Gesicht zu bekommen.



Falassion schrieb:


> Also das mit der Pariser Zeit ist unsere Zeit gemeint. Nur schreiben die es immer dahinter. Das heist wenn da 11 uhr steht dann ist es auch 11 Uhr. Nur wenn die beim Hochfahren der Server Probs haben, kann sich das nach hinten rauszögern.
> 
> Ich großen und ganzen ist das so, das die Server ale zur selben Zeit abgeschaltet werden und dann werden die Upgrades aufgespielt. Dann wird der Server im Testmodus gestartet, ist alles ok dann juhu, aber der Server geht noch nicht online. Erst wenn die anderen Server auch funktionieren. Ca 30 min vor der Zeit (11 uhr) Fahren die Server hoch damit sie ihre Stabilität erreichen und online gehen können. Das dauert leider seine Zeit. So ist die vorgehens weise.
> 
> Ich hoffe das es jetzt ein paar fragen weniger gibt



Alter ne, oder? War das dein Ernst? Poste das bitte in alle anderen 3482 Threads dieser Art auch noch rein, damit ein paar Fragen weniger da sind... *ich brauch wieder die Mauer*


----------



## 4z4z3l (27. Februar 2008)

also sind fast alle deutschen realsm on


----------



## DiscStorasch (27. Februar 2008)

Sollten wir uns für diesen Mittwoch schon voneinander verabschieden oder dauerts heute tatsächlich länger...

Ich überlege gerade nen neuen Post mit ner Umfrage dazu zu starten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## p5ych07 (27. Februar 2008)

ein paar realms sind wieder oben, zum glück, sonst lach ich mich hier noch tot XD


----------



## Kittygirl (27. Februar 2008)

So Server sind Online ihr dürft nun Spielen.


----------



## Doomstarr (27. Februar 2008)

4z4z3l schrieb:


> also sind fast alle deutschen realsm on


Meiner scheinbar nicht


----------



## srcek (27. Februar 2008)

hmpf immer noch nichts


----------



## Adelaid (27. Februar 2008)

*ironie an*

hab schn geduscht und mich frisch gemacht, damit ich bis zu den nächsten warungsarbeiten mein RL vergessen kann also fahrt bitte die server on

*ironie aus*


*ggg* herrlich so ein fröhlicher start in den tag


----------



## Napexus (27. Februar 2008)

die HP is mal wieder online, bekomm aber keinen serverstatus angezeigt -.-


----------



## srcek (27. Februar 2008)

Doomstarr schrieb:


> Meiner scheinbar nicht



me² meiner auch net.....7 minuten verspätung tze tze ^^


----------



## Ohrensammler (27. Februar 2008)

Falassion schrieb:


> Also das mit der Pariser Zeit ist unsere Zeit gemeint. Nur schreiben die es immer dahinter. Das heist wenn da 11 uhr steht dann ist es auch 11 Uhr. Nur wenn die beim Hochfahren der Server Probs haben, kann sich das nach hinten rauszögern.
> 
> Ich großen und ganzen ist das so, das die Server ale zur selben Zeit abgeschaltet werden und dann werden die Upgrades aufgespielt. Dann wird der Server im Testmodus gestartet, ist alles ok dann juhu, aber der Server geht noch nicht online. Erst wenn die anderen Server auch funktionieren. Ca 30 min vor der Zeit (11 uhr) Fahren die Server hoch damit sie ihre Stabilität erreichen und online gehen können. Das dauert leider seine Zeit. So ist die vorgehens weise.
> 
> *Ich hoffe das es jetzt ein paar fragen weniger gibt*



im Gegenteil:

- Mit was fahren die Server denn und wie hoch fahren die
- was passiert wenn die runterfallen
- und warum können die sich nicht entscheiden: erst "gehen" sie online dann "fahren" sie hoch?
- wo bekomme ich das Spiel "Upgrades" her welches die da spielen
- Warum besteht das Substantiv Vorgehensweise bei dir aus zwei klein geschriebenen Wörtern...

und und und...


----------



## Doomstarr (27. Februar 2008)

srcek schrieb:


> me² meiner auch net



Ich brauch WoW oder Sex und meine Freundin is arbeiten !!!!!


ALSO WOW HER !!!!


----------



## SixtenF (27. Februar 2008)

beim hochladen für die photosafari kommt

Bad Gateway
*
The proxy server received an invalid response from an upstream server.*

aber die blizz hp scheint voll zu funzzen


----------



## Traynor (27. Februar 2008)

Es ist 11:05 und mein Server ist immer noch nicht wieder online!
Was erlauben die sich eigentlich? Ich werde mein Abo kündigen...
Diese Arbeitsmoral kotzt mich an!


btw:Wer keine Ironie findet ist fehl am platz -.-


----------



## 4z4z3l (27. Februar 2008)

meiner auch noch nicht, ist ein rp-pvp, vielleicht dauerts bei denen länger ^^


----------



## Ashen (27. Februar 2008)

WTF! Alle meine Chars sind weg oO!!! Ist das bei euch auch so??


----------



## Napexus (27. Februar 2008)

Pool Todbringer is noch off  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Faulmaul (27. Februar 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> im Gegenteil:
> 
> - Mit was fahren die Server denn und wie hoch fahren die
> - was passiert wenn die runterfallen
> ...



^^

gottseidank hat er net booten gesagt, sonst würdest nachfragen in welchen booten die hochfahren, und vor allem welchen fluß....

btw: rechtschreibflames ftw....


----------



## Drachnar (27. Februar 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> ist das blizz- wissen (mitarbeiter) oder einfach grundwissen und ich weiß nix
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Dazu kann ich leider nichts sagen. Ich kann nur sagen das ihr euch keine Sorgen machen müsst. Und daß das die vorgehensweise ist *schmunzel


----------



## SixtenF (27. Februar 2008)

juhu abyssischer rat ist on :-)

bis denne


----------



## srcek (27. Februar 2008)

Ashen schrieb:


> WTF! Alle meine Chars sind weg oO!!! Ist das bei euch auch so??



sehr sehr lustig ....reiß dir gl den kopf ab ^^


----------



## Paladom (27. Februar 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> [...]
> - Warum besteht das Substantiv Vorgehensweise bei dir aus zwei klein geschriebenen Wörtern...
> [...]



Nein zu Geil, ich schmeiss mich weg! Und das ist zum ersten mal mein Ernst heute!



Falassion schrieb:


> Dazu kann ich leider nichts sagen. Ich kann nur sagen das ihr euch keine Sorgen machen müsst. Und daß das die vorgehensweise ist *schmunzel


Oh oh oh... Du bist also der Meinung mal GM gewesen, oder es immernoch zu sei? Oder ein Mitarbeiter aus der Technik? Dann bist du eine Bereicherung für uns alle. Denn wenn du nicht geschrieben hättest, was jetzt genau Sache ist, hätten sicher viele ihren Account gekündigt, weil sie dachten, Blizz wäre pleite oder was auch immer.
You made quasi our day ^^
Ahoi, und das war aber wieder Ironie, bevor wieder Fragen aufkommen.


----------



## p5ych07 (27. Februar 2008)

Guilneas is au noch off.. aber sie kommen langsaaaaaaam.... *scho ma hier raus ist sonst vergess ich das zocken noch vor lachtränen ^^


----------



## 4z4z3l (27. Februar 2008)

Ah meine chars sind auch wech, OHNE SCHEISS!!!


----------



## srcek (27. Februar 2008)

REXXAR noch off


----------



## Doomstarr (27. Februar 2008)

Wo bleibt der Kult der Verdammten !!!!!! ?????


Ich will ihn jetzt *heul*


----------



## Drachnar (27. Februar 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> im Gegenteil:
> 
> - Mit was fahren die Server denn und wie hoch fahren die
> - was passiert wenn die runterfallen
> ...




Ach und wieder ein Scherzkeks.

andere machen sich sorgen und wollen den Hintergrund verstehen und du machst dich nur lustig und nen Spass draus. 

Kannst es auch sein lassen.


----------



## srcek (27. Februar 2008)

4z4z3l schrieb:


> Ah meine chars sind auch wech, OHNE SCHEISS!!!



NE ODER!!!!!!!!?? Scheisse hör mal auf krieg voll die kriese O_o


----------



## Mellako (27. Februar 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> hast du freunde ?



Du sicherlich nicht - wie sonst kommt man auf 4.000 Posts - Du hast halt niemanden dem Du dich sonst mitteilen kannst.


----------



## 4z4z3l (27. Februar 2008)

und ich hab meinen hexer erst gestern auf 70 gebracht, vollfuck


----------



## Draenei-Tomanâk (27. Februar 2008)

Rexxar ist noch off und wow versucht mich auf einen anderen Realm zu schicken

wtf^^


----------



## Drachnar (27. Februar 2008)

Traynor schrieb:


> Es ist 11:05 und mein Server ist immer noch nicht wieder online!
> Was erlauben die sich eigentlich? Ich werde mein Abo kündigen...
> Diese Arbeitsmoral kotzt mich an!
> btw:Wer keine Ironie findet ist fehl am platz -.-



Schade.

Es interressiert Blizz nicht die bohne ob du kündigst oder nicht.

Wenn dann müsten das Millionen machen.


----------



## Neque neque (27. Februar 2008)

Falassion schrieb:


> Dazu kann ich leider nichts sagen. Ich kann nur sagen das ihr euch keine Sorgen machen müsst. Und daß das die vorgehensweise ist *schmunzel


ok, dann vermute ich einfach mal, das cih einfach stoh dumm bin *schweig* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adelaid (27. Februar 2008)

@ Fallasion

Wenn sich hier ernsthaft wer sorgen macht, sollte überlegen ob er nich doch wow löscht... das grenzt ja schon an selbstverstümmelung *gggg*


----------



## Doomstarr (27. Februar 2008)

Arrrrgh


----------



## Drachnar (27. Februar 2008)

4z4z3l schrieb:


> und ich hab meinen hexer erst gestern auf 70 gebracht, vollfuck



Na dann nachträglich Herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## Valiel (27. Februar 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> im Gegenteil:
> 
> - Mit was fahren die Server denn und wie hoch fahren die
> - was passiert wenn die runterfallen
> ...



LOL

Kann man dich buchen?


----------



## Lorhinger (27. Februar 2008)

YSERA auch noch OFF -Realmstatus nicht verfügbar * grmpflt


----------



## Doomstarr (27. Februar 2008)

Yeah bin wieder da ! und meine chars auch !!!!


Bye leute


----------



## Ohrensammler (27. Februar 2008)

Falassion schrieb:


> Ach und wieder ein Scherzkeks.
> 
> andere machen sich sorgen und wollen den Hintergrund verstehen und du machst dich nur lustig und nen Spass draus.
> 
> Kannst es auch sein lassen.



stimmt es sein zu lassen wäre eine der möglichen Optionen.

aber ich habe mich für die Option: "Spass draus machen" entschieden

ich bitte dies zu entschuldigen, offensichtlich habe ich die Ernsthaftigkeit und die Seriosität dieses Threads nicht erkannt. 
Mea culpa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## p5ych07 (27. Februar 2008)

> Wo bleibt der Kult der Verdammten !!!!!! ?????
> 
> 
> Ich will ihn jetzt *heul*




ist nu on.. aber meiner immernonich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *weiter mitles*


----------



## Drachnar (27. Februar 2008)

Adelaid schrieb:


> @ Fallasion
> 
> Wenn sich hier ernsthaft wer sorgen macht, sollte überlegen ob er nich doch wow löscht... das grenzt ja schon an selbstverstümmelung *gggg*



Das war aber so gemeint das viele nicht wissen wie der Vorgang ist und dies vieleicht hinter fragen wollten um vieleicht ihren wissenstand zu erweitern. 

Und dann kommt so ein Scherzkeks mit solchen Sprüchen.

Es gibt auch neulinge hier die vieleicht nicht so viel Ahnung wie wir haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mekka84 (27. Februar 2008)

ahh wo bleibt gilneas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aphrôdîtè2 (27. Februar 2008)

wow forum geht aber kann immer noch nicht mein acc bezahlen -.-
 hoffe bis 18:00 uhr sind die fertig dann habe ich nichts verpasst!


----------



## Mafiabetrueger (27. Februar 2008)

Genau Gilneas soll komm....-.-


----------



## Adelaid (27. Februar 2008)

Die hätten dann aber mal bei vertragsabschluss die bedingungen durchlesen sollen *lachmichweg*


----------



## p5ych07 (27. Februar 2008)

*auch auf Gilneas wart* *snif*


----------



## Paladom (27. Februar 2008)

Eh Falassion. Sag mal ernsthaft, du bist dir aber schon bewusst, was hier passiert, oder?

Kannst du Ironie, Scherz und Wahnsinn nicht sehen, wenn sie direkt vor dir stehen?
Die Leute schreiben es sogar dazu und du...

Ach egal


----------



## Drachnar (27. Februar 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> stimmt es sein zu lassen wäre eine der möglichen Optionen.
> 
> aber ich habe mich für die Option: "Spass draus machen" entschieden
> 
> ...




Ich verzeihe Dir *schmunzel

Aber wie gesagt andere wissen nie das was man selber weis und so sollte man mit anderen um gehen. Jeder hat sein eigenes Wissen. Wären wir alle gleich bräuchten wir keine Foren *grins*

Und noch eins der Grad zwischen Spass und Ernst ist sehr eng und Ernst lernt jetzt laufen *fg


----------



## mekka84 (27. Februar 2008)

das ist immer das gleiche mit gilneas


----------



## Adelaid (27. Februar 2008)

btw.... 

hab vor lauter forum glatt vergessen mich einzuloggen *gggg*

ich geh dann mal noch ne runde zocken...

bis nächsten mittwoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mafiabetrueger (27. Februar 2008)

mekka84 schrieb:


> das ist immer das gleiche mit gilneas



Aber echt mal^^


----------



## mekka84 (27. Februar 2008)

ja bis nächsten mittwoch


----------



## p5ych07 (27. Februar 2008)

> btw....
> 
> hab vor lauter forum glatt vergessen mich einzuloggen *gggg*
> 
> ...





loooOOOOoool...zau du ^^ bis mittwoch XD


----------



## Paladom (27. Februar 2008)

Nochmal @ Falassion,

es gibt bereits... maja sagen wir mal ne ganze Menge solcher Threads. In manchen davon, also in den ersten, wird auch genug darauf eingegangen. Wenn also nach weissichnichtwievielenJahren immernoch einer Fragt, wieso die Server down sind, braucht man sich nicht wundern, dass man sich darüber lustig macht.

Und selbst wenn jemand neu ist: Spiel starten, leeeesen (I Know, das wird das Problem sein), wissen was wann los ist.


----------



## mekka84 (27. Februar 2008)

Mafiabetrueger schrieb:


> Aber echt mal^^


schon fast jeder server ist da aber unserer mal wieder nicht


----------



## Drachnar (27. Februar 2008)

Paladom schrieb:


> Eh Falassion. Sag mal ernsthaft, du bist dir aber schon bewusst, was hier passiert, oder?
> 
> Kannst du Ironie, Scherz und Wahnsinn nicht sehen, wenn sie direkt vor dir stehen?
> Die Leute schreiben es sogar dazu und du...
> ...



Ich weis schon den Unterschied, denn ich bin der Wahnsinn also fragst gerade den richtigen *grinz


----------



## Mafiabetrueger (27. Februar 2008)

Yeah Gilneas is au ma on xD


----------



## p5ych07 (27. Februar 2008)

JAAAA! Gilneas ist da.. cu die andern ^^ bis mittwoch ^^


----------



## mekka84 (27. Februar 2008)

Mafiabetrueger schrieb:


> Yeah Gilneas is au ma on xD


ja *freu* bis nächsten mittwoch cu


----------



## Mafiabetrueger (27. Februar 2008)

Jap biis nächsten Mittwochen xD


----------



## Ohrensammler (27. Februar 2008)

toll alle gehn zocken und ich muss arbeiten *maul*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Faulmaul (27. Februar 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> toll alle gehn zocken und ich muss arbeiten *maul*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ohrensammeln?

btw. nich nur du... *auchmaul*


----------



## Releasa (27. Februar 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> toll alle gehn zocken und ich muss arbeiten *maul*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ach was ich leiste Dir Gesellschaft.... 4 Std. hab ich noch. ^^ *käffchen rüber reich*


----------



## Ohrensammler (27. Februar 2008)

Releasa schrieb:


> Ach was ich leiste Dir Gesellschaft.... 4 Std. hab ich noch. ^^ *käffchen rüber reich*



das is lieb :-)

ich muss  noch bis fünf *gähn*

naja ab und an mal ein blick ins Forum wird mich bei Laune halten


----------



## Releasa (27. Februar 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> das is lieb :-)



Ja so bin ich *lach* 



Ohrensammler schrieb:


> ich muss  noch bis fünf *gähn*
> 
> naja ab und an mal ein blick ins Forum wird mich bei Laune halten



Oh je, Du tust mir leid.... *ehrlich mein und tröst* Kannst Du besondere Threats empfehlen? Im WoW-Europe.de-Forum wirds langsam langweilig.


----------



## Caliostra (27. Februar 2008)

*arbeitet auch und schielt ab und an ins Forum um bei Laune zu bleiben* 

*Reicht Kekse rüber*


----------



## Ohrensammler (27. Februar 2008)

Releasa schrieb:


> Ja so bin ich *lach*
> Oh je, Du tust mir leid.... *ehrlich mein und tröst* Kannst Du besondere Threats empfehlen? Im WoW-Europe.de-Forum wirds langsam langweilig.



*knabbert Kekse und schlürft Kaffee*

der Thread: "WOW-europe.de down" soll sehr lustig sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drachnar (27. Februar 2008)

Paladom schrieb:


> Nochmal @ Falassion,
> 
> es gibt bereits... maja sagen wir mal ne ganze Menge solcher Threads. In manchen davon, also in den ersten, wird auch genug darauf eingegangen. Wenn also nach weissichnichtwievielenJahren immernoch einer Fragt, wieso die Server down sind, braucht man sich nicht wundern, dass man sich darüber lustig macht.
> 
> Und selbst wenn jemand neu ist: Spiel starten, leeeesen (I Know, das wird das Problem sein), wissen was wann los ist.



ok gut zu wissen dann brauche ich nichts mehr zu schreiben und kann mir die Zeit sparren. Naja soll jeder sehen wo er bleibt.


----------



## Releasa (27. Februar 2008)

Caliostra schrieb:


> *arbeitet auch und schielt ab und an ins Forum um bei Laune zu bleiben*
> 
> *Reicht Kekse rüber*



Thx für die Kekse *knabber*



Ohrensammler schrieb:


> *knabbert Kekse und schlürft Kaffee*
> 
> der Thread: "WOW-europe.de down" soll sehr lustig sein
> 
> ...



*lol* Na ja jetzt wirds aber ruhig hier, wo die Meisten offensichtlich wieder zocken können *hmpf auch will*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Muss doch meinen Bergbauskill endlich hoch bekommen, damit ich auch endlich in der Scherbenwelt mit meinem Jäger weiterquesten kann.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paladom (27. Februar 2008)

Falassion schrieb:


> ok gut zu wissen dann brauche ich nichts mehr zu schreiben und kann mir die Zeit sparren. Naja soll jeder sehen wo er bleibt.



So ist ja auch nicht. Es geht nur um das leidige Thema: Mittwoch, Server down? Wieso? Ich kündige! Scheiss Blizz! Oh nein, meine Chars sind alle weg! Logon klappt nicht richtig! 
Und das alles schon um neun Uhr morgens... Und wehe, um spätesten neun Uhr kann man sich noch nicht einloggen, obwohl Wartungsarbeiten bis elf angesetzt sind...


----------



## Caliostra (27. Februar 2008)

Alle sind wieder am Gamen, nur die arbeitende Bevölkerung muß in Büros auf den Abend warten ... ich will auch, muß noch Tonnen an Runenstoff farmen um meinen Schneider Skill zu pushen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traynor (27. Februar 2008)

Arygos noch down...
wer mag mir seine Lebensgeschichte erzählen?^^


----------



## Deadlift (27. Februar 2008)

Caliostra schrieb:


> Alle sind wieder am Gamen, nur die arbeitende Bevölkerung muß in Büros auf den Abend warten ... ich will auch, muß noch Tonnen an Runenstoff farmen um meinen Schneider Skill zu pushen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das traurige bei mir ist... im Büro Standleitung, daheim kein Internet mehr weil Freenet Wechsel auf Telekom und keiner der beiden hat so wirklich Bock irgendwas in Time zu liefern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paladom (27. Februar 2008)

<-- LKW fahren.

Laptop und Datentarif rulez  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Releasa (27. Februar 2008)

Traynor schrieb:


> Arygos noch down...
> wer mag mir seine Lebensgeschichte erzählen?^^



Die willst du gar nicht lesen ^^


----------



## Lupinè (27. Februar 2008)

Falassion schrieb:


> Schade.
> 
> Es interressiert Blizz nicht die bohne ob du kündigst oder nicht.
> 
> Wenn dann müsten das Millionen machen.




Japp so um die 10 Millionen^^


----------



## Bjizzel (27. Februar 2008)

Spielt mal auf "Hinterhalt". Der Scheissladen is wie immer von den erweiterten Wartungsarbeiten betroffen. Nur leider sind die bei Blizzi so stoned das die die Uhr net lesen können. Auch normal (2-11 Uhr) irgendwie is bei mir bald 13 Uhr und DER SCHEISS GEHT NET. Auch wie immer. Also typischer Mittwoch. Ich schätze die sind nur zu pillepalle und wollten schreiben 11-2 Uhr o.O

Najo geh mir mal was zum futtern holen und schau mir irgendsone beknackte Talkshow oder so an....


----------



## Dragaron (27. Februar 2008)

Bjizzel schrieb:


> Spielt mal auf "Hinterhalt". Der Scheissladen is wie immer von den erweiterten Wartungsarbeiten betroffen. Nur leider sind die bei Blizzi so stoned das die die Uhr net lesen können. Auch normal (2-11 Uhr) irgendwie is bei mir bald 13 Uhr und DER SCHEISS GEHT NET. Auch wie immer. Also typischer Mittwoch. Ich schätze die sind nur zu pillepalle und wollten schreiben 11-2 Uhr o.O
> 
> Najo geh mir mal was zum futtern holen und schau mir irgendsone beknackte Talkshow oder so an....



Hehe, die Sucht....

Man kann halt nicht immer alles auf die Minute genau planen! Auch Blizzard nicht...


----------



## Bjizzel (27. Februar 2008)

Dragaron schrieb:


> Hehe, die Sucht....
> 
> Man kann halt nicht immer alles auf die Minute genau planen! Auch Blizzard nicht...




Also ich weiss nicht ob man es Sucht nennen kann wenn man um 11:30 Uhr online kommt, WoW nicht geht obwohl der Pool schon 3 Std. mehr Wartungsarbeiten hat als alle anderen., und man sich dann auskotzt wenn es um bald 13 Uhr immernoch down ist. "Auf die Minute" kann ja keine Rede mehr von sein. Und es kotzt mich halt einfach an das bei erweiterten Arbeiten die einen Realmpool betreffen (egal welchen) GRUNDSÄTZLICH der Dreck mind. 2-6 Stunden länger dauert als angegeben. 

Wie besoffen sind deren Mitarbeiter denn? Dann könnten die wenigstens die 2 Minuten mal erübrigen und halt schreiben "wegen unvorhergesehener technische blafussel sülz schwätz... kann es noch x Std. länger dauern... blafussel... arbeiten aber daran..."

So wird man wie üblich hängen gelassen nach dem Motto "lmaa ihr scheisskunden uns doch egal, wenns geht dann gehts blablabla". Wirft immer wieder ein ganz tolles Licht auf das Unternehmen und seine Informationspolitik... aber das kennen wir ja auch seit 3 Jahren... 

warum rege ich mich eigentlich noch darüber auf? Achja weil ich mir die Zeit freigeschaufelt hatte um spielen zu können und ich mich langweile weil es nicht geht...


----------



## Caliostra (27. Februar 2008)

*Blitznachricht* 

Die Accountverwaltungsseiten wie auch die Server der Realmpools Crueldad, Hinterhalt, Nemesis und Nightfall sind weiterhin von Service - Arbeiten betroffen ... na dann wird dieser Thread wohl weitergehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*stellt noch einen großen Pott Kaffee auf den Tisch und die große Kundenkeksdose*

Ach ja, und an all diejenigen, die da draussen rumschwirren, und einen PC bedienen können ... schon mal nen Server gewartet ? Wenn nicht ... einfach mal selber versuchen und DANN meckern !


----------



## b1ubb (27. Februar 2008)

Caliostra schrieb:


> *Blitznachricht*
> 
> Die Accountverwaltungsseiten wie auch die Server der Realmpools Crueldad, Hinterhalt, Nemesis und Nightfall sind weiterhin von Service - Arbeiten betroffen ... na dann wird dieser Thread wohl weitergehen
> 
> ...



ich hoffe nicht - btw haben wir schon einen mittwochsthread 
aber wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tanknix (27. Februar 2008)

Need Armory, das ist auch Down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (27. Februar 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ich hoffe nicht



Spassverderber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pellariol (27. Februar 2008)

Go Dethecus go  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drachnar (27. Februar 2008)

Paladom schrieb:


> So ist ja auch nicht. Es geht nur um das leidige Thema: Mittwoch, Server down? Wieso? Ich kündige! Scheiss Blizz! Oh nein, meine Chars sind alle weg! Logon klappt nicht richtig!
> Und das alles schon um neun Uhr morgens... Und wehe, um spätesten neun Uhr kann man sich noch nicht einloggen, obwohl Wartungsarbeiten bis elf angesetzt sind...




Genau das war ja der Grund warum ich mal die Vorgehensweise geschrieben habe. Es wird sich aber leider nichts ändern. Naja kann man auch nichts machen. Die es verstehen ist gut und die nicht ist auch gut. Mich nervt es auch, vorallem von denen die schon sehr lange spielen und es eigentlich besser wissen müsten.

Thema abgehakt *fg


----------



## Dorilian (27. Februar 2008)

BOAH endlich gehts xD aber die Accountverwaltung geht immernoch net >_< grade wo ich zur 4. Stunde schluß hab da sehr viele Lehrer krank sind kackts ab xD

muss mein ABO "nachfüllen" und die scheiß Accverwaltung funzt net  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








Dori


----------



## Arido (27. Februar 2008)

Dorilian schrieb:


> BOAH endlich gehts xD aber die Accountverwaltung geht immernoch net >_< grade wo ich zur 4. Stunde schluß hab da sehr viele Lehrer krank sind kackts ab xD
> 
> muss mein ABO "nachfüllen" und die scheiß Accverwaltung funzt net
> 
> ...



*Ich würde die Schule wechseln !* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kritiker (27. Februar 2008)

Dorilian schrieb:


> BOAH endlich gehts xD aber die Accountverwaltung geht immernoch net >_< grade wo ich zur 4. Stunde schluß hab da sehr viele Lehrer krank sind kackts ab xD
> 
> muss mein ABO "nachfüllen" und die scheiß Accverwaltung funzt net
> 
> ...


Habe das gleiche Problem  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber da Geduld bekanntlich eine Tugend ist, werde ich mich wohl brav in selbiger üben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dorilian (27. Februar 2008)

hehe^^


----------



## Dorilian (27. Februar 2008)

hehe^^









Edit: ups zu schnell aufn knopf gedrückt xD


----------



## Blackmarket (27. Februar 2008)

mahhhhh teldrasill ich auch down .... 

das dauert sicher noch ewig... *heul*


----------



## Dorilian (27. Februar 2008)

klickt mal auffa Blizzpage auf Realmstatus, da is auch kein einziger Realm aufgelistet >_<


----------



## Blackmarket (27. Februar 2008)

okee das kann sich nur mehr um stunden bis tage handeln....

ich geh schlafen xD


----------



## Pellariol (27. Februar 2008)

Dorilian schrieb:


> klickt mal auffa Blizzpage auf Realmstatus, da is auch kein einziger Realm aufgelistet >_<



naja wenn die page auch probleme hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mach dir nichts draus, der server wo ich oben bin is auch no down ...


----------



## Amarillo (27. Februar 2008)

Wann kommt der Bus?


----------



## Blackmarket (27. Februar 2008)

also i seh da einige server die up sind

aber der server teldrasill wird gar net angezeigt... bzw die down server a net


----------



## Dorilian (27. Februar 2008)

das regt mich aber voll auf xD
ich hab 2monate Pause mit WoW gemacht, um meine Schulnoten wieder zu Pushen un dann passiert das, genau an dem Tag, wo ich wieder anfangen will..^^ das is mir schon zum 2. Mal passiert..^^




Dori


----------



## Pellariol (27. Februar 2008)

Dorilian schrieb:


> das regt mich aber voll auf xD
> ich hab 2monate Pause mit WoW gemacht, um meine Schulnoten wieder zu Pushen un dann passiert das, genau an dem Tag, wo ich wieder anfangen will..^^ das is mir schon zum 2. Mal passiert..^^
> Dori



naja dann nutz die wartezeit um deine hausaufgaben zu leveln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dorilian (27. Februar 2008)

LOL xD


ok dann werden die mal fix hingekrakelt >_<






MfG


----------



## Arido (27. Februar 2008)

Dorilian schrieb:


> das regt mich aber voll auf xD
> ich hab 2monate Pause mit WoW gemacht, um meine Schulnoten wieder zu Pushen un dann passiert das, genau an dem Tag, wo ich wieder anfangen will..^^ das is mir schon zum 2. Mal passiert..^^
> Dori



*Hat es denn etwas gebracht? Wenn ja...*



Dorilian schrieb:


> LOL xD
> ok dann werden die mal fix hingekrakelt >_<
> MfG



*...Aufpassen! Sonst gibt es wieder ne Pause!* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pellariol (27. Februar 2008)

Hmmm die ganze Zeit die ich verlier bis der server on is, muss ich wohl in der Nacht nachholen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dorilian (27. Februar 2008)

Jo, aus der 4 in Erdkunde wurd ne 2 bald (so hoff ich doch) ne 1^^ und aus der 3 in Geschichte auch ne 2 xD



naja mein Lehrer meckert zwar immer über meine Sauklaue aber naja damit muss er leben xD
is eh nur Deutsch wo wir was auf haben un da hab ich so oder so ne 1 weil ich für mein alter ein "Deutschgenie" (xD) bin obwohl ich kein Deutscher bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



MfG


----------



## Dorilian (27. Februar 2008)

Edit: nur anner Punkt- und Kommasetzung harperts manchmal ein wenig xD











UPS ausversehn auf Beitrag hinzufügen gedrückt oO


----------



## Aphrôdîtè2 (27. Februar 2008)

bin wieder der einzieger der nicht zocken kann >.<
 accverwaltung funktioniert nicht und wow forum funktioniert wieder nicht ... noch 4 stunden zeit dann bin ich am ende wenn bis dahin accverwaltung nicht läuft, dann kann ich neue gilde suchen -.-


----------



## Pellariol (27. Februar 2008)

Dorilian schrieb:


> Edit: nur anner Punkt- und Kommasetzung harperts manchmal ein wenig xD
> UPS ausversehn auf Beitrag hinzufügen gedrückt oO



Heyyy ich muss meine Tastatur schonen *g*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dorilian (27. Februar 2008)

hmm wie meinste das? xD


----------



## Dragaron (27. Februar 2008)

Aphrôdîtè2 schrieb:


> bin wieder der einzieger der nicht zocken kann >.<
> accverwaltung funktioniert nicht und wow forum funktioniert wieder nicht ... noch 4 stunden zeit dann bin ich am ende wenn bis dahin accverwaltung nicht läuft, dann kann ich neue gilde suchen -.-



Klasse Gilde


----------



## Dorilian (27. Februar 2008)

Naja egal, btt: regt sich was bei euch? xD





Edit: bei mir lässt sich nichma mehr die Seite finden -_-



Edit die 2te : doch jetzt geht die Seite wieder einigermaßen xD


----------



## Pellariol (27. Februar 2008)

also bei mir is der realm auch no nix on .... go dethecus go 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moorhuhnxx (27. Februar 2008)

die machen wahscheinlich grad wartungsarbeiten oder so na egal es geht immer noch nicht richtig(ständig time out und so) und mal sehen was so passiert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
am besten fände ich es wenn sie neue server holen würden, für die wow-armory und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dorilian (27. Februar 2008)

Naja, egal bin denn ma essen und mein WiPo-Projekt weida machen -_-




MfG Dori


----------



## Tirob (27. Februar 2008)

Weder die www.wow-europe.com Seite geht bei mir auf noch kann ich spielen weil Technische Probleme sind bei meinchen Realms echt schade sowas.

Hoffe es geht bald wieder, weil das spiel macht fun. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paradiesa (27. Februar 2008)

Aphrôdîtè2 schrieb:


> bin wieder der einzieger der nicht zocken kann >.<
> accverwaltung funktioniert nicht und wow forum funktioniert wieder nicht ... noch 4 stunden zeit dann bin ich am ende wenn bis dahin accverwaltung nicht läuft, dann kann ich neue gilde suchen -.-



abgesehen davon das du der "einzieger" bist (was das auch immer sein soll) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gehts dir genauso wie allen anderen auch, die an ihren Accounts heran wollen.
Ich würde mir mal so meine Gedanken machen über die Gilde, derweil unter solcher Vorraussetzungen ich persönlich nie eine Intresse hätte mitzuspielen,es sollte Spass machen und kein Gruppenzwang . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aphrôdîtè2 (27. Februar 2008)

Dragaron schrieb:


> Klasse Gilde


 
 die haben alles in ssc bis auf letzten boss tot und eye clear, so eine gilde wäre perfect für mich >.<
 und nicht immer rumwipen beim ersten boss in ssc weil leute wissen nicht was man bei dem boss machen muss


----------



## infinty (27. Februar 2008)

Ashen schrieb:


> ICH KOMM NICH AUF DIE SCHAIS SEITER  SO NE SHCAUS UND IN SPEIL KOM ICH AUCH NICHT WPFÜR ZAHL ICH AEGNTELICH MIEN GELT???!!!!111elf
> 
> PS: mimimi


genau, steck das geld lieber in ne tüte deutsch


----------



## Pellariol (27. Februar 2008)

infinty schrieb:


> genau, steck das geld lieber in ne tüte deutsch



nur ne tüte ? bist dir sicher, dass das reicht ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ungi (27. Februar 2008)

Aphrôdîtè2 schrieb:


> die haben alles in ssc bis auf letzten boss tot und eye clear, so eine gilde wäre perfect für mich >.<
> und nicht immer rumwipen beim ersten boss in ssc weil leute wissen nicht was man bei dem boss machen muss




wayne?
vll ganz gut wenn diese "angebliche" gilde dich "rauswirft"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lupinè (27. Februar 2008)

Pellariol schrieb:


> nur ne tüte ? bist dir sicher, dass das reicht ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hehe, also ich glaubs nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bald feierabend, und dann endlich zocken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bjizzel (27. Februar 2008)

Also die letzte Ansage "kein Plan von nix aber wir tüddeln hier mal noch rum" is von 14 Uhr... ich denke mal das wird heute wieder nix mit WoW auf den betroffenen Realms... Naja vielleicht hab ich ja in der Zwischenzeit mein Buch durch oder so o.O Schwiegereltern warten auch noch auf nen Besuch, könnte man alles mal machen wenn das so weitergeht -.-


----------



## Ungi (27. Februar 2008)

Bjizzel schrieb:


> Also die letzte Ansage "kein Plan von nix aber wir tüddeln hier mal noch rum" is von 14 Uhr... ich denke mal das wird heute wieder nix mit WoW auf den betroffenen Realms... Naja vielleicht hab ich ja in der Zwischenzeit mein Buch durch oder so o.O Schwiegereltern warten auch noch auf nen Besuch, könnte man alles mal machen wenn das so weitergeht -.-




wäre eine idee mit den schwiegereltern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bjizzel (27. Februar 2008)

Lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja die sind nun schon seit 2 Uhr in der Frühe zugange an unserem Pool - ich warte mal noch den Schichtwechsel um 16 Uhr (geschätzt) ab und sehe was die FÄHIGEN Mitarbeiter hinbekommen. Warscheinlich gehts dann nach 10 Minuten wieder oder so - lölchen. Naja auf ein Bierchen zum Feierabend bei Schwiegerpapa wirds dennoch langen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (27. Februar 2008)

Ungi schrieb:


> wayne?
> vll ganz gut wenn diese "angebliche" gilde dich "rauswirft"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sucht euch 'ne feste Raidgruppe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich kann auch ohne Gilde raiden hrhr

btw: So gesehn ist arbeiten gar nicht mal so schlimm.. kein warten auf die Server  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und so gesehn ist mein Mittwochmorgen wie jeder andre Wochentag auch  -  Das einzigste was ihn von andren unterscheidet sind die sinnfreien neu erstellten Threads ^^


----------



## Ungi (27. Februar 2008)

Bjizzel schrieb:


> Lol
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




yap - ich gehöre zum hinterhalt und warte auch schon seit heut vormittag  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tirob (27. Februar 2008)

Ungi schrieb:


> wäre eine idee mit den schwiegereltern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ach mit dem Buch lesen die Idee ist auch gut, weil heute wird wohl nichts mehr passieren mit spielen.
Naja dann wohl am wochenende hoffe ich mal


----------



## Bluescreen07 (27. Februar 2008)

Techniker1: So, hole mir mal bitte den Kaffe, ich muss mich jetzt erstmal nach diesem anstrengenden
Tag stärken!
Techniker2: Ja, klar! Bringe ihn dir sofort.
*kaffeeüberreich*
Techniker1: Danke! So nun können wir uns darum kümmern die off. Foren wieder online zu stellen.
Wäre auch sehr dumm gewesen, wenn wir die online gelassen hätten. Der alte Vaneck
hätte uns dann erstmal den Lohn gekürzt weil er dann soviel Arbeit gehabt hätte mit dem
ganzen closen und so und dabei WAR ER ES der denn kaffee über den server gekippt hat.
Techniker2: naja was sollen wir machen? wir können ihn ja noch nicht einmal melden weil er sonst
nachher noch mehr kaffee über den 2 und 3 server kippen würde und wir hättten mehr
arbeit.
Techniker1: naja arbeit? wir müssen doch nur auf den knopf drücke und die server sind wieder da
Techniker2: ja freili, aber dann müssten wir die scheiß server überprüfen und die logdaten an die GM´s
weiterleiten damit die den dummen spielern helfen können. das ist mir irgendwie zuviel
arbeit. wozu haben wir vaneck? der kann die community doch immer gut hinhalten!
Techniker1: jo dann lassen wir die server noch n bissel down hab ja noch kinokarten lets go loos
Techniker2: jo können ja noch vaneck fragen ob der mitkommt? oder?
Techniker1: lass des lieber der hat bestimmt schon die schnauze voll weil wir die foren wieder zu früh online gestellt ham!!
Techniker2: jo die flamen und gerade wieder unser schönes neues forum zu ! was für idioten diese wow zocker ich hätte ja schon längst gekündigt naja was solls
ab ins kino!
Techniker1: jo lass starten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lupinè (27. Februar 2008)

Loooooooool, so ähnlich läufts wohl ab^^


----------



## Aphrôdîtè2 (27. Februar 2008)

Ungi schrieb:


> wayne?
> vll ganz gut wenn diese "angebliche" gilde dich "rauswirft"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
 bin ja dort garnicht drin... und bist aber ganz schlauer und bestimmt auch sehr weit in deine wow karriere gebracht da kommt mir etwas im sinn *spasti*

 und jetzt komm bitte nicht mit dein RL danke schon mal voraus!


----------



## Ohrensammler (27. Februar 2008)

@ 'Bluescreen07

LOL  genau so stell ich mir das vor. Gib zu du bist ein Ex Blizz Mitarbeiter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ungi (27. Februar 2008)

Aphrôdîtè2 schrieb:


> bin ja dort garnicht drin... und bist aber ganz schlauer und bestimmt auch sehr weit in deine wow karriere gebracht da kommt mir etwas im sinn *spasti*
> 
> und jetzt komm bitte nicht mit dein RL danke schon mal voraus!




du hast selbst gepostet das dich diese gidle dann rauswirft, keine lust zu suchen gerade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (kann auch sein das du was anderes meintest, ist bei dir nicht so einfach zu verstehen)

och, meine wow "karriere" istn game kleiner, "karriere" kannst du es nennen, wenn du aktiv arena esport machst und du dafür geld bekommst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da kommt dir spasti in den sinn? oha, hart hart, da hab ich dich mit meinen posts wohl sehr verletzt wenn du dich schon so angegriffen fühlst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mein rl? das habe ich nicht einmal erwähnt, aber ich denke mein rl > dein rl


dachte mir schon das du so ein "wnb kid" bist und das du hier auf super schlau machst glaubt und nimmt dir sowieso keiner ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




peace mein kleiner


----------



## Dorilian (27. Februar 2008)

och lol es geht immernoch nich -_-


----------



## moorhuhnxx (27. Februar 2008)

bis zur pasw. eingabe bin ich schon gekommen xD


----------



## Blackmarket (27. Februar 2008)

jo ich auch ... ur behindert andere server gehn ander nicht ... mein nicht lol


----------



## BehÚter1 (27. Februar 2008)

Mein Freund hat sich heute eine Gamecard geholt und wollte sie eingeben .
 Er öffnet seinen Browser und tippt www.worldofwarcraft.de ein ---> *laden*...*laden*...*Fehlanzeige*!!!

Er kriegt gerade einen Wutausbruch und sagt böse Wörter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pellariol (27. Februar 2008)

Also die Wartezeit verrauchen tut meiner Lunge so richtig gut ... Und dabei wollt ich heut no 69 werden lol ! Aber mal sehen was Blizz no zusammenbringt ^^
Naja Ich hab ja Zeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit: afk rauchen rofl


----------



## moorhuhnxx (27. Februar 2008)

BehÚter schrieb:


> Mein Freund hat sich heute eine Gamecard geholt und wollte sie eingeben .
> Er öffnet seinen Browser und tippt www.worldofwarcraft.de ein ---> *laden*...*laden*...*Fehlanzeige*!!!
> 
> Er kriegt gerade einen Wutausbruch und sagt böse Wörter
> ...


aha. seeehr interresant


----------



## Dorilian (27. Februar 2008)

lol ich komm jetzt auch zur Passworteingabe xD
ich will endlich mein epic-fliegen haben und muss farmen aber nein..ne Putzfrau is wohl wieder übern Stecker gestolpert ;O











Edit: "HTTP Status 500 -

type Exception report

message

description The server encountered an internal error () that prevented it from fulfilling this request.

exception

javax.servlet.ServletException: Servlet execution threw an exception
	com.blizzard.cas.LocaleInterceptor.doFilter(LocaleInterceptor.java:57)

root cause

java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError
	com.blizzard.cas.auth.provider.WowAuthHandler.authenticate(WowAuthHandler.java:1
12)
	edu.yale.its.tp.cas.servlet.Login.doGet(Login.java:174)
	edu.yale.its.tp.cas.servlet.Login.doPost(Login.java:102)
	javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:709)
	javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:802)
	com.blizzard.cas.LocaleInterceptor.doFilter(LocaleInterceptor.java:57)

note The full stack trace of the root cause is available in the Apache Tomcat/5.0.27 logs.
Apache Tomcat/5.0.27"




xD


----------



## Ungi (27. Februar 2008)

moorhuhnxx

hast mit lvl 55 aber schon viel gelegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (27. Februar 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> @ 'Bluescreen07
> 
> LOL  genau so stell ich mir das vor. Gib zu du bist ein Ex Blizz Mitarbeiter
> 
> ...



Genau und so läuft die Wartung ab:

03.00: Guten Morgen Kaffee und runterfahren aller Realms
03.30: Losziehung welche Realms länger off sind
04.00: Auswertung der Lose
04.15: 2x 10 Mann Team geht an die Realms die um 11.00 - 13.00 wieder on gehen
04.30: Praktikanten treffen ein
05.00: Praktikanten demontieren looser Realms
05.30: Auswaschen der Gehäuse mit Spülmittel durch die Putze
05.45: Praktikanten putzen mit Zahnbürsten die einzelnen Pins der Realm CPUs
06.00: Festplatten werden fachgerecht de(fragment)montiert ??
07.00: Ram Riegel werden auf Biegbarkeit und Elastizität nach DIN Norm überprüft
08.00: Fehlerhafte Rams werden mit denen aus der Grabbelkiste getauscht
08.15: Frühstück
08.45: Nickerchen
10.00: Hauptplatinen werden auf Her(t)z und Nieren überprüft (Zitat Praktikant: Wow die macht 300 mhz mehr mit - HW Upgrade gespart)
10.30: Fachmann versucht die gebogenen pins der CPU Reinigung geradezubiegen
10.45: Fachmann fährt in den nächsten PC Markt um schnell Reserve CPU´s zu kaufen
11.15: Fachmann kommt mit AMD Duron 600 ern zurück (HW Upgrade?)
11.30: Gehäuse werden zum Trocknen rausgebracht.
12.00: Praktikant spielt mit Netzteilschalter und lässt diesen auf 110 Volt
12.15: Normale Wartung fertig, erste Realms fahren hoch
12.25: Meldung im Forum das folgende Realms länger off sind ....... (looserrealms)
12.30: Siesta
14.30: Mittag
16.00: Gehäuse werden aus dem Regen reingebracht, Mainboards waren noch drinne
16.30: Praktikant versucht CPU verkehrt herum reinzusetzen, Hammermethode wird benutzt bis CPU sitzt.
17.00: Kühler werden Montiert (falsch herum)
17.30: Praktikant blutet wie ein abgestochenes Schwein da er sich am Gehäuse die finger aufgerissen hat.
17.45: Putzteam macht die Sauerei weg, dabei fallen 2 Realmserver um.
18.00: Laufwerke werden in die Gehäuse mit Nägeln befestigt, die Schrauben hat das Putzteam aufgesaugt.
18.15: Realms werden aktiviert
18.16: Realms fliegen um die Ohren
18.17: Prakitkant wird von Teamleiter zusammengeschlagen
18.20: Ratlosigkeit
18.30: Ratlosigkeit
19.00: Ratlosigkeit
19.15: Teamleiter ruft Notfallteam an (Reaktionszeit nach Vertrag 15 Minuten)
20.15: Notfallteam kommt an
20.20: Teamleiter versucht Praktikanten vor Notfallteam zu retten
20.30: Praktikant liegt im Koma Notfallteam macht sich an die Arbeit
21.00: Notfallteam schmeisst Realmserver ausm Fenster und holt die Uraltserver
22.00: Verkabelt und angeschlossen, Realms fahren hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paradiesa (27. Februar 2008)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> Genau und so läuft die Wartung ab:
> 
> 03.00: Guten Morgen Kaffee und runterfahren aller Realms
> 03.30: Losziehung welche Realms länger off sind
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich lag unterm Tisch....klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (27. Februar 2008)

@ Bluescreen07

du *BIST* ein Ex-Blizzi. Ohne Frage

*Bauch halt vor lachen*


----------



## Pellariol (27. Februar 2008)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> 18.17: Prakitkant wird von Teamleiter zusammengeschlagen



Wo kann ich bewerbungen hinschicken ? lol  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> 22.00: Verkabelt und angeschlossen, Realms fahren hoch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja dann schaff ich ja noch ein lvl heute  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruansiel (27. Februar 2008)

Ich muss sagen, alleine für solche Beiträge liebe ich Serverdowns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Danke für ein paar Runden Schmunzeln

Wolf


----------



## Aphrôdîtè2 (27. Februar 2008)

Ungi schrieb:


> mein rl? das habe ich nicht einmal erwähnt, aber ich denke mein rl > dein rl
> 
> 
> dachte mir schon das du so ein "wnb kid" bist und das du hier auf super schlau machst glaubt und nimmt dir sowieso keiner ab
> ...


 
 1. ich bin älter als du
 2. was soll das heissen mein rl > dein rl?
 3. anscheinen hast du gerade bewissen das du hier der kiddy bist jemanden beleidigen und damit sein recht zu beweissen...

 musst du nicht zur schule statt ganze zeit hier im forum zu spammen? so viel zu dein rl nichts im kopf auser der forum


----------



## Bluescreen07 (27. Februar 2008)

Aktuelle Lage:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (27. Februar 2008)

ich liebe mittwochs immer so en schönen schwachsinn in den foren xDD
naja muss meinem senf ja auch mal beitragen SERVER DOWN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@Bluescreen07 wie geil ist das den kann vor lachen kaum noch tippen xDD

MFG Dragonsdeth 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackmarket (27. Februar 2008)

leute hört auf mit dem scheiß kinderkram ^^


----------



## Ruansiel (27. Februar 2008)

Ich hoffe Du meinst nicht den heiligen Bluescreen, der uns aufs trefflichste unterhält!

Weiter so, blue... oder besser nicht, meinen Lachmuskeln zuliebe ^^


----------



## Dragonsdeath (27. Februar 2008)

ich liebe mittwochs immer so en schönen schwachsinn in den foren xDD
naja muss meinem senf ja auch mal beitragen SERVER DOWN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@Bluescreen07 wie geil ist das den kann vor lachen kaum noch tippen xDD

MFG Dragonsdeth 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Sorryyyyy 4 Doppelpost aber firefox laggt wieder derbe^^


----------



## Blackmarket (27. Februar 2008)

neee das von bluescreen is hammmerrrr !!! Word !!

aber könnt ihr mir mal sagen wieso auf der wow seite alle server angezeigt werden oder fast alle aber der server Teldrasill (mit meinen Mains) nicht =?

girg langsam angst *g*


----------



## Shurycain (27. Februar 2008)

Ashen schrieb:


> ICH KOMM NICH AUF DIE SCHAIS SEITER  SO NE SHCAUS UND IN SPEIL KOM ICH AUCH NICHT WPFÜR ZAHL ICH AEGNTELICH MIEN GELT???!!!!111elf
> 
> PS: mimimi
> 
> ...


----------



## Ruansiel (27. Februar 2008)

Teldrasil wird angezeigt und ist noch down, also keine Sorge!


----------



## Bluescreen07 (27. Februar 2008)

Ok die Anbindung ans Netz ist auch nicht optimal



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ungi (27. Februar 2008)

Aphrôdîtè2 schrieb:


> 1. ich bin älter als du
> 2. was soll das heissen mein rl > dein rl?
> 3. anscheinen hast du gerade bewissen das du hier der kiddy bist jemanden beleidigen und damit sein recht zu beweissen...
> 
> musst du nicht zur schule statt ganze zeit hier im forum zu spammen? so viel zu dein rl nichts im kopf auser der forum




1. älter als ich sollst du sein? sieht man an deinen posts bzw. deiner rechtschreibung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. mein rl > dein rl - hat man das nicht in der 5ten Klasse? mein rl ist größer als dein rl? dann bist ja noch jünger als ich angenommen habe, wenn du noch nicht mal in der 5ten klasse warst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3. du hast angefangen mit spasti 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich habe in meinen vorherigen posts niemanden beleidigt, ja jetzt vll (ansichtssache) aber bei so nem affen wie dir geht mir halt der hut hoch

du bist anscheinend echt "doof"

bist nun keinen weiteren kommentar von mir wert du peter


----------



## Dragaron (27. Februar 2008)

Ungi schrieb:


> 1. älter als ich sollst du sein? sieht man an deinen posts bzw. deiner rechtschreibung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Unabhängig davon wie alt ihr wirklich seid, seid ihr offensichtlich nicht in der Lage vernünftige miteinander umzugehen.


----------



## Ungi (27. Februar 2008)

Dragaron schrieb:


> Unabhängig davon wie alt ihr wirklich seid, seid ihr offensichtlich nicht in der Lage vernünftige miteinander umzugehen.




mag sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


du kannst auch nicht mit jedem "gut" umgehen ;x


----------



## Dragaron (27. Februar 2008)

Da ist allerdings was dran  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber lasst die Spinner doch einfach links liegen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ungi (27. Februar 2008)

Dragaron schrieb:


> Da ist allerdings was dran
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





ich werde es versuchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bjizzel (27. Februar 2008)

"Wir ham keinen Plan von garnix, aber davon jede Menge" - Stand: 16 Uhr. Ich nehme ab sofort Wetten an obs heute nochmal was wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Denn langsam müssten auch alle Leute die im Büro oder sonstwo abhängen nach Hause kommen und das kotzen kriegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Blue unterhalte uns doch noch, sonst schlaf ich beim lesen nebenher echt noch ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (27. Februar 2008)

Nun klärt mal einen Unwissenden auf. Ich sitze ja noch im Büro...
Ich seh das schon richtig, daß es (was die deutschen Realms betrifft) nur den Realmpool Hinterhalt dahingerafft hat, oder?


----------



## Lewa (27. Februar 2008)

Ferael schrieb:


> Morgen, nur mal ne Frage...kommt einer von euch auf Wow-europe.de?
> 
> Ich versuch schon seit geraumer zeit drauf zu kommen aber irgendwie wird das nix...bauen die vieleicht die Seite um?Kommt heute vieleicht der patch? Fragen über Fragen....
> 
> ...


habt ihr schon gemerkt? die accverwaltung wurde komtplett umstrukturiert.


----------



## Darkestmaster (27. Februar 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Nun klärt mal einen Unwissenden auf. Ich sitze ja noch im Büro...
> Ich seh das schon richtig, daß es (was die deutschen Realms betrifft) nur den Realmpool Hinterhalt dahingerafft hat, oder?


 

Jap nur Hinterhalt


----------



## Pellariol (27. Februar 2008)

Mir alles egal ... hauptsache dethecus geht heut noch online und ich lvl auf 69 ... 

Wenn ich ne wette abgeben müsste, sag ich 20:00 uhr das alles on geht


----------



## Ungi (27. Februar 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Nun klärt mal einen Unwissenden auf. Ich sitze ja noch im Büro...
> Ich seh das schon richtig, daß es (was die deutschen Realms betrifft) nur den Realmpool Hinterhalt dahingerafft hat, oder?




crueldad, hinterhalt, nemesis und nightfall


----------



## Ungi (27. Februar 2008)

Darkestmaster schrieb:


> Jap nur Hinterhalt




falsch, siehe mein post


----------



## Darkestmaster (27. Februar 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Ich seh das schon richtig, daß es *(was die deutschen Realms betrifft)* nur den Realmpool Hinterhalt dahingerafft hat, oder?


Die anderen sind anderssprachig


----------



## Dalmus (27. Februar 2008)

Ungi schrieb:


> falsch, siehe mein post


Möglicherweise die richtige Antwort, aber nicht auf meine Frage. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Trotzdem danke euch beiden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackmarket (27. Februar 2008)

zu weclhen von den realmpool gehört teldrasil ?

i schätz es wird so gegen 21-22 wieder funzen

danach haben sie schon mehrer drohanrufe bekommen das sie sich fürchten und die realms wieder on setzten


----------



## Darkestmaster (27. Februar 2008)

Teldrassil ist down und gehört zu Hinterhalt


----------



## Blackmarket (27. Februar 2008)

coll danke hab scho gesucht aber i bin zu dumm zum finden xD


----------



## Dragonblood1976 (27. Februar 2008)

Hier die offiziellen News der Blizz-Seite - sofern nicht schon gepostet - hatte keine Lust alles zu lesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Realm News


27/02 Realms und die Seiten der Accountverwaltung nicht erreichbarDie Seiten der Accounterstellung, der Accountverwaltung und die Realms, die zu den Realmpools Crueldad, Hinterhalt, Némésis und Nightfall gehören sind derzeit aufgrund von technischen Schwierigkeiten nicht erreichbar. Wir arbeiten daran, diese Schwierigkeiten so schnell wie möglich zu beheben.Sobald wir weitere Informationen haben, wann die betroffenen Realms wieder zur Verfügung stehen sollen, werden wir es euch umgehend mitteilen. Zuletzt aktualisiert um 16:00 MEZ.Wir bitten um Euer Verständnis und möchten uns für entstandene Unannehmlichkeiten entschuldigen.


hier der link zu den Realmpools (für die Nichtwissenden)

http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/basics/battlegroups.html


Greets Cymoril


----------



## Blackmarket (27. Februar 2008)

ahh danke sehr nice ^^

wieso grad unsere server *ggg*


----------



## monk. (27. Februar 2008)

Dethecus läuft wieder =)


----------



## Pellariol (27. Februar 2008)

juhu


----------



## Mondfunke (27. Februar 2008)

laut realmstatus seite http://www.wow-europe.com/de/serverstatus/index.html läuft auch der mithrilorden wieder.. tut er aber nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bjizzel (27. Februar 2008)

Bestätigt, Realmpool Hinterhalt ist wieder online!


----------



## Mondfunke (27. Februar 2008)

seltsam.. bei mir wird in der realmliste kein einzige server vom realmpool hinterhalt angezeigt ôO


----------



## Zhou Tai (27. Februar 2008)

kann ich auch bestätigen bin grad online auf todewache
Hinterhalt is on


----------



## Blackmarket (27. Februar 2008)

hm muss a sagen bei mir wird der server teldrasil nicht angezeigt


----------



## _Lamar_ (27. Februar 2008)

Arygos wird auch noch nicht angezeigt, obwohl er im WoW-Realmstatus grün angezeigt wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## devilinperson (27. Februar 2008)

Hmmm Norgannon ist auch noch off, trotz das alle Realms auf dem Serverstatus on sind.... *grummel*

Edit* so nu gehts^^


----------



## Blackmarket (27. Februar 2008)

teldrasil is on !


----------

